# Calling all Dichi Goldens



## akrein62

I've been thinking about this for a while. It seems we have quite a few Dichi pups on GRF. I thought I would start a picture thread. Post pictures of your Dichi puppy here. It would be cool if you would post the parents names as well.

Here's another picture of Teddy (Dichi Darth Theodorious), son of Kona and Stevie.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

I'm so glad you opened this thread. I think about all of you almost every time I am on here and search for you. This will make it easier to see what your pups are up to. I love the name Teddy. He sure is one handsome guy. I love the picture on Dichi's webisite.

By the way, could everyone at least provide their first name? I wonder who is who and get confused. 

My name is Gretchen. My husband and I have been married for 27 years and we live in Naperville. We have two children who are living at home while going to college. My son went to COD for 2 years and is transferring next fall to North Central where he will pursue a teaching degree. My daughter is a freshman at Benedictine University. She hopes to become a psychologist. My husband is an attorney and I work for an Employee Benefits software company doing mostly customer support, research, and consulting. We are at a pretty carefree stage of our lives and my daughter shares my passion for dogs. She helps alot and my husband and son are pretty easy going guys - so it is not too difficult to have three young dogs. There is always someone here with my children and their friends coming and going. My husband also works out of our home part of the week. So our house is a busy place and the pups get a lot of visitors : ) Anyway that is a short bio . . . .

Here are the latest pictures of Gracie (who is 15 weeks), Melody (who is 16 months) (and Marty who is not a Dichi Golden but I didn't want to leave him out since he is a big part of our lives, too. Marty is 2 years old and is field bred.)

Melody's parents are Victor and Dancer. Her full name is "Dichi's In my heart there rings a Melody".

Gracie's parents are Victor and Paige. Her full name is "Dichi's Say Goodnight Gracie".

Oh gosh, this is fun. I can't wait to see all the other Dichi pups.


----------



## magiclover

Great idea Andy!

My name is Chris and I currently have 2 Dichi Goldens.

"Magic"-Dichi Do U Believe in Magic is 9 years old. 
Her parents were:
"Amber"-Dichi's Treasure in Amber x "Chivas"-Forever Dichi Grand Finale

Jasmine or Jazz as we call her is 5 months old and a littermate to Akrein62's Teddy.

Her parents are:
"Stevie"-"Dichi Go Your Own Way" x "Kona"-Dichi Snowshoe Big Island

The breeders, Dick and Chris Reents have been family friends for many years and we are proud to have two of their very special dogs to love.

One thing you many not know yet about us is that we will be moving to England in June/July time frame and Magic and Jazz will be taking on this big adventure with us. We are excited that we can still stay in touch with all of our GRF friends. I am hoping to meet some of the UK members while I am there.

I also just started a Social Group for Dichi owners and admirers here on the forum and sent invites to Dichi people that I am aware of. Come on in and stay in touch about our best buddies!


----------



## Florabora22

Gosh, what pretty dogs! Dichi goldens are truly golden. 

My name is Kim, and I'm 24 (turned 24 last Monday :uhoh, and I'm a recent grad from UIUC with a B.S. in Natural Resources and Environmental Sciences. Prior to going to U of I, I went to COD and got my A.S., which I think was probably one of the best decisions in my life. COD is a GREAT community college and is pretty **** cheap, too. Anyways, now I'm living it up at my parent's house until I can afford a place of my own (which will probably take a few years, ugh). I'm supposed to start work in March working for an ecological restoration company, doing... restoration work.  I'll be working primarily in a large tract of prairie, doing plant installations and removing invasive species. Anyways, enough about me.

I only have one Dichi golden, Flora (but that's enough for me right now!), who will be 11 weeks on Monday. She's the daughter of Dichi's Slower Traffic Keep Right ("Race") and Dichi's Living Legend ("Shelby"). I got some fresh pictures of her today in our AWESOME 50 degree weather. She's getting a kick out of all the mud and water.

I wonder if it would ever be possible for a bunch of us Dichi owners to eventually get our dogs together. That would be so fun.


----------



## magiclover

Kim,

That first picture is toooooo cute!


----------



## akrein62

Here's a better introduction, my name is Andy. We also have a cat, my buddy Tango, a 9 year old, big, brown tabby. Tango and Teddy are not exacty the best of buddies, but at least there isn't much fur flying. We live in Plainfield, IL. I'm a meteorologist with the National Weather Service. And, yes, the cold and snowy winter IS my fault. : Teddy is the first dog I've had since I was a kid. My son and I have wanted a golden for years and we finally decided to get him a dog for his birthday. Unfortunately we didn't get him until 7 months later. But the wait was worth it.

Check out the closeups of Teddy and his sister Jazz. They look tike twins!

Keep the pictures coming.

Andy


----------



## Prov31

Hello all!

What a great thread. My name is Kathie, married to a fantastic man that makes me laugh, and mom to 4 great kids and 2 dogs. We have 2 sons (one is married) and 2 daughters. Our youngest daughter is the only one living at home and she goes to a local college. We have raised a family of dog lovers and we are so proud of them. I've been a full time mom forever. My husband is a National Sales Manager for a huge corporation and works from our home, so I'm an unofficial assistant as well. We have a Christian music ministry and sing together at churches and events. We recorded a CD in Nashville a few years ago just to be able to hand out at concerts. I also have a complete sewing studio in our home that I love. I quilt and do embroidery as a hobby and small business. Enough about me! 

Our Dichi Golden is Annie, "Ridgepond Dichi Up The Ante". Honestly, she is the most wonderful dog we could ask for. She was a mama dog for Dick and Chris and had a couple of litters. They retired her at age 4, so that she could have fun. We are so fortunate to have her. Her dad is "Gambler" and her mom is "Scandal" (from Ridgepond). Here is a link to her k9data: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=136197

We would love (LOVE) to have a Victor offspring in the future. He's wonderful. Gambler is now retired and living the good life. 

We also have an adorable Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Rosey, and I can't leave her out because she thinks she is a Golden. She adores Annie and copies her every move. She is a better retriever than many Goldens.:wavey:


----------



## Florabora22

magiclover said:


> Kim,
> 
> That first picture is toooooo cute!


We all call her indecent b/c of the way she sleeps. Of course, that's how all dogs sleep - Carmella used to sleep like that with this big ol' foolish grin on her face. It was just amazing.


----------



## Cratemail

Hi everyone! My name is Cindy and we luckily found Dick & Chris through all of you on GRF! My husband and I live in Naperville, IL too (like Gretchen), have 3 girls and 2 Goldens. Our latest addition is *Dichi *Time to Make the Donuts aka Duncan. He is from *Dichi *Snowshoe Big Island (Kona) x *Dichi *Beam Me Up (Beamer) - such beautiful dogs inside and out! We lost our 8 year old Golden (Buddy) to cancer in November and still miss him every day - he truly was one of the best dogs I've ever had.

Duncan is helping all of us, especially my 5 year old Golden (Chase), by being so sweet, funny and smart. He loves everything and is so happy to be around people. Andy, thanks for confirming that you are the person responsible for the -51 degree weather we had while I was taking Duncan outside every 30 minutes to potty train! Didn't know who to blame for that, global warming didn't seem to be the culprit! 

Since so many of our babies are close in age it will be fun to compare stories and pictures - I think a *Dichi *reunion would be great! We could take a group picture and send it to Dick & Chris with our thanks for the wonderful additions to our families. 

Cindy


----------



## Debles

I think Dichi Goldens are gorgeous. Sounds like their health and temperaments are as great as their beauty.

If I do ever get a puppy again, that's where I'd go. They are only two states away!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

wow, this is certainly a good advert for the beauty of dichi goldens!! Each and every one is absolutely stunning!


----------



## magiclover

Can't wait for you to meet two of them.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Sweet people, thanks so much for the complements on our Goldens. Dichi Goldens are quite beautiful but what impressed me most was the excellent temperment of their dogs. Having lived through heartbreak with our German Shepherd dog 20 years ago and a disappointing experience with the breeder, well we just knew we had to research, become knowledgeable about the breed, talk to people about breeders, and make an earnest effort in our search for a quality breeder.

I am so pleased to say that Dichi Goldens are wonderful dogs. People who see us together in public ask us all the time where they are from because they are real sweethearts. Dichi Goldens has a strong reputation in our area and that is how I found out about them - I met someone with two Dichi Goldens while I was at Whalen Lake with Marty. We ran into them a couple of times and I had to know more. There was also someone else here on the forum (Jazzy's Mom from Oak Forest) who seemed to be very enthusiastic about Dichi's Gambler and Dichi's Victor. So I checked further based on those leads. 

Please excuse me if it sounds like I am bragging - - - because I was raised not to do that and would be embarrassed if you thought I was, but I am so pleased with our Goldens. Dichi Goldens is a pretty special place. Dick and Chris really love and care for their dogs. They wanted to know as much about us, our household, our schedules, and our ability to care for a puppy throughout its lifetime as we wanted to know about them. I would have traveled how ever far I had to travel and jumped thru any hoop they asked, because I was so impressed with them - - - and continue to be today : )


----------



## Emma&Tilly

magiclover said:


> Can't wait for you to meet two of them.


Hi Chris, you know I was thinking that when I saw you post your beautiful goldies on this thread, I didn't realise they were Dichi goldens. I have a very good friend from another forum (and I believe she posts here smetimes too) with a beautiful Dichi golden who I have seen grow up into the most beautiful girl so it would be so cool to possibly meet her close relatives in the UK...you better keep a close eye on them though...if there was any chance my coat was big enough to fit a golden under...

So how are the plans going for the trip??


----------



## Florabora22

Cratemail said:


> Since so many of our babies are close in age it will be fun to compare stories and pictures - I think a Dichi reunion would be great! We could take a group picture and send it to Dick & Chris with our thanks for the wonderful additions to our families.
> 
> Cindy


Oh my goodness, Dick and Chris would probably get a huge kick out of that. Can you imagine having so many Dichi goldens of so many different ages together? It makes me think of when we visited Dichi and saw all the goldens peeping over the fences of their dog runs. That was an amazing thing to see!


----------



## magiclover

Emma&Tilly said:


> Hi Chris, you know I was thinking that when I saw you post your beautiful goldies on this thread, I didn't realise they were Dichi goldens. I have a very good friend from another forum (and I believe she posts here smetimes too) with a beautiful Dichi golden who I have seen grow up into the most beautiful girl so it would be so cool to possibly meet her close relatives in the UK...you better keep a close eye on them though...if there was any chance my coat was big enough to fit a golden under...
> 
> So how are the plans going for the trip??


Well my husband moves over the first week in March. I will be coming with him that week so that we can look at some houses and visit the schools we applied to. Then I will return home until our permanent move in June. DH will come back for a weekend here and there but we will be missing him most of the time.


----------



## Kand3

I've decided this thread is completely unfair to those of us that are too far away to have a Dichi golden!  They are ALL amazing!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dichi*

Where is Dichi Goldens?

My neighbor two doors from me very likely has a Dichi Golden Ret. named Wrigley.


----------



## magiclover

Karen519 said:


> Where is Dichi Goldens?
> 
> My neighbor two doors from me very likely has a Dichi Golden Ret. named Wrigley.


They are in Portage, WI. very close to the Wisconsin Dells.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Kand3 said:


> I've decided this thread is completely unfair to those of us that are too far away to have a Dichi golden!  They are ALL amazing!!!


Awe, that is so nice of you to say. You can be this Dichi Golden's friend if you like. What do ya say? I like you already :wavey:

Here is the Dichi Golden website:

www.dichigoldens.com


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks*

My Friend Kate got her Wrigley who is gorgeous from an Indiana Breeder.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

We met a Golden named Wrigley at Whalen Lake. They were Cubs fans. Wonder if it is the same Golden as your neighbor : )


----------



## ggdenny

*Connor Joins the Crowd*

Hello, I was out of town this weekend and just caught up with threads on GRF. Here are some pics of our Connor boy, son of Dancer x Race, born 10/28/08. We're very, very happy to have Connor in our lives. We had two goldens before Connor - Paul and Simon. We live in Madison, WI and have been here for 23 years.


----------



## akrein62

Glad you finally posted. Connor is looking great.

Andy


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

ggdenny said:


> Hello, I was out of town this weekend and just caught up with threads on GRF. Here are some pics of our Connor boy, son of Dancer x Race, born 10/28/08. We're very, very happy to have Connor in our lives. We had two goldens before Connor - Paul and Simon. We live in Madison, WI and have been here for 23 years.


So nice to see pictures of Connor. He is a very handsome boy (and I understand famous, too (Connor Cam : )


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Hey everyone, I know I have mentioned our first two dogs but I just found some old pictures that I was able to take from the frames and scan. Here are pictures of our children when they were younger with Bogey (our German Shepherd) and Lad (our Collie). Bogey and Lad are no longer with us, but always in our hearts . . .


----------



## magiclover

Wow you sure have had some stunning dogs. And cute kids too!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

magiclover said:


> Wow you sure have had some stunning dogs. And cute kids too!


Awe Chris thank you - - - we have always loved the long coats on our dogs. We just take them out on the patio and brush : )

My children are all grown up now. Gosh, the time goes by fast.


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Counting the Days to April 2nd!*

Hello Everyone! Words can't express how excited I was to find this thread!

My name is Diane. My husband Dave and I live in Algonquin, IL with our 3 kids. I work in Naperville at Tellabs!

We lost our beloved golden "Jake" (Amberac's Oh What a Face Jake) in January - and still miss him so much it hurts. He was an exceptional dog.

Through the wonders of the internet - we learned that Jake was Gambler's (Amberac Dichi Face the Odds) brother! We contacted Dick and Chris the next day and shared our story. We will be bringing home BOTH a new puppy AND his mom SHELBY in just a few weeks!

We are beyond excited to see our puppy grow up with his wonderful mom by his side. (Has anyone had the experience of raising a puppy with his mom?)

I promise to post pictures of Shelby and Puppy (Name not determined!) when they join our family. If there is a reunion - we are in!
Looking forward to staying connected!
Diane


----------



## Jennifer

LadyCatDLR said:


> Hello Everyone! Words can't express how excited I was to find this thread!
> 
> My name is Diane. My husband Dave and I live in Algonquin, IL with our 3 kids. I work in Naperville at Tellabs!
> 
> We lost our beloved golden "Jake" (Amberac's Oh What a Face Jake) in January - and still miss him so much it hurts. He was an exceptional dog.
> 
> Through the wonders of the internet - we learned that Jake was Gambler's (Amberac Dichi Face the Odds) brother! We contacted Dick and Chris the next day and shared our story. We will be bringing home BOTH a new puppy AND his mom SHELBY in just a few weeks!
> 
> We are beyond excited to see our puppy grow up with his wonderful mom by his side. (Has anyone had the experience of raising a puppy with his mom?)
> 
> I promise to post pictures of Shelby and Puppy (Name not determined!) when they join our family. If there is a reunion - we are in!
> Looking forward to staying connected!
> Diane


Awww that is sooo exciting!! I know that there are a few people with Shelby pups on this forum! I have a Victor x Moulah puppy.


----------



## tess

It's so nice that you are getting mom and son! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures. 
Sorry for the loss of your boy, Jake.


----------



## kaysy

And I have a Shelby x Victor pup, have to figure out how to get the pictures on here. I'm sorry to hear Shelby won't be having more pups, LOVE the song on their web site.
Karen 519, do you know if Wrigley gets boarded in the Mt. Horeb, Wi area? If so, it's the same daycare Marty just started going to.


----------



## kaysy

My name is Kay, my husband Gary and I have Marty born on 7/08/09 Victor x Shelby. Marty is our 3rd golden, 2nd from Dichi. Riley had disc problems and we lost him 7/09. Marty is the most mellow loving dog we've had. We also have 2 5 year old beautiful cats. We would like Marty to be a therapy dog, but living in a rural area, it's hard to do all the socializing he should have. He received his CGC just last weekend, though I know by many standards he wouldn't pass!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

Thanks so much for your kind words! I feel like an expectant mom all over again. 
Marty is just awesome. It's kind of neat to see what Victor + Shelby produces! Congratulations on the CDC - you should be proud parents.
So sorry to hear about Riley. Do you mind if I ask how old he was?
From everything I've read - it doesn't sound like dogs remember their moms if they meet them in the future - but it would still be fun to get the dogs together!


----------



## kaysy

Riley was 11.5, he'd had back problems for a while. He was more high strung and didn't take to kenneling and most certainly would not have been a good candidate for back surgery (vet school, our vet and we all agreed on that). Our first golden (not Dichi had melanoma starting in his toe and we lost him at 5.5 years)
Marty is wonderful. My bro has a yellow lab 2 mo older and he talks about what it takes to wear Willow (love that name) out. Marty is really laid back, loves to lay on our feet, though he is a little "pushy".


----------



## LadyCatDLR

Here is a pic of our beloved Jake. I'm sorry to admit that I can't stand to read that Rainbow Bridge poem one more time...


----------



## tess

Jake was a beautiful boy. It's so hard to lose our goldens.


----------



## Prov31

I am so glad that you found us! I am sorry to hear about Jake though. Gambler is an awesome dog (he is our Annie's dad) and I'm sure that Jake was just as special. Shelby is one of my favorites! She reminds me so much of our Annie. You will treasure having a Mama dog and a puppy. Annie was a retired Mama from Dichi as well. If you scroll back up in this thread, there are some pictures of her. 

Keep us posted on what you name the puppy! I'm both happy for you and a little bit envious:


----------



## walexk

I love this thread. I am a Dichi fan and have Gable who is the son of Race and Brandie. He is a little over five months and the center of everything in our house. What a beautiful group of Goldens all of these Dichi's are. Hope that more find this thread and post pictures. Here are a few of Gable through the last few months.


----------



## magiclover

Welcome Diane and Kay! It is great to see more Dichi Goldens joining the forum. Diane I am envious of you getting Shelby and a new puppy at the same time! I have always admired Shelby, she is a real beauty. I have found that having a mature dog around when raising a puppy makes things alot easier. Congratulations and I hope to see lots of pictures from both of you.


----------



## christyp

These pictures are all beautiful! We are actually heading up to WI today to pick out/up our puppy from Dichi Goldens tomorrow morning. I am so excited! I will post pictures when I return. We are getting a female from the Victor x Moulah litter that was born 1/20/10.


----------



## kaysy

Jennifer with Teddy is from Victor x Moulah 7/09 (?) Have fun. We have Marty who is from Shelby x Victor.


----------



## walexk

Congratulations Christyp on your new Dichi Golden. I am sure you were love her and we will hold you to the pictures.


----------



## kaysy

christyp are you in Illinois too? More people to add to our "support" group. Kidding. And we'll be awaiting pictures. Our last golden we brought home in March and weather wasn't anything like it is here today! Lucky you.


----------



## walexk

I think we should get all the Dichi pups that are close together for a play date in the spring. I would love to get a picture of all of them together. Anybody else up for a reunion?


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Victor x Shelby Puppies (@5 weeks)*

We were at Dichi Goldens on Saturday visiting our Victor x Shelby litter born on Feb 6th. The puppies are just 5 weeks old - we won't know which one will be ours until April 2nd. The next 3 weeks will be soooo long! It was wonderful to see our kids playing with the puppies.

Great idea WALEXK! We are in Algonquin - just up the road from you! Any suggestions for where to sign up for puppy class???


----------



## Jennifer

christyp said:


> These pictures are all beautiful! We are actually heading up to WI today to pick out/up our puppy from Dichi Goldens tomorrow morning. I am so excited! I will post pictures when I return. We are getting a female from the Victor x Moulah litter that was born 1/20/10.


We have a male from the first Victor x Moulah litter that was born on 6/10/09! I'm so excited that there will be someone else with a Victor x Moulah pup!

Here are some pictures of Teddy recently -



















and some pictures of him when we first got him -


----------



## kaysy

*Marty Life of Party*

We have Marty 7/8/09 from Victor x Shelby. I hope I can get this pictures uploaded!! He needs a bath right now.
Kay


----------



## walexk

LadyCatDLR said:


> We were at Dichi Goldens on Saturday visiting our Victor x Shelby litter born on Feb 6th. The puppies are just 5 weeks old - we won't know which one will be ours until April 2nd. The next 3 weeks will be soooo long! It was wonderful to see our kids playing with the puppies.
> 
> Great idea WALEXK! We are in Algonquin - just up the road from you! Any suggestions for where to sign up for puppy class???


 They are just ADORABLE!! I know the wait is forever in those last weeks. Can't wait until you bring your golden home. You will be so happy. I sent you a pvt message in regards to the training.
Let me know if I can be of any help. If you ever want to meet Gable, let me know and we could meet at the PetSmart.


----------



## akrein62

Wow lots of new Dichi puppies. Here's a couple recent pics of our Teddy, Kona x Stevie, at 18 months old.

Andy


----------



## LadyCatDLR

Prov31 said:


> I am so glad that you found us! I am sorry to hear about Jake though. Gambler is an awesome dog (he is our Annie's dad) and I'm sure that Jake was just as special. Shelby is one of my favorites! She reminds me so much of our Annie. You will treasure having a Mama dog and a puppy. Annie was a retired Mama from Dichi as well. If you scroll back up in this thread, there are some pictures of her.
> 
> Keep us posted on what you name the puppy! I'm both happy for you and a little bit envious:


Does anyone have thoughts/experience to share on bringing an adult dog into your home? We have all of our puppy gear in place - but are not sure what to expect with Shelby. She seems like a sweetheart - but we're wondering if she will have separation anxiety?


----------



## christyp

kaysy said:


> christyp are you in Illinois too? More people to add to our "support" group. Kidding. And we'll be awaiting pictures. Our last golden we brought home in March and weather wasn't anything like it is here today! Lucky you.


Yes, we are in Crystal Lake, IL. The weather has been great and it has made it such a fun way to bond with Carly. She loves playing outside and it's so cute to watch her chasing the leaves around today. She's a lot of fun. Looks like the weather is supposed to change on Sunday, so we'll enjoy it while we can.


----------



## christyp

Here's Carly! She's from Victor x Moulah 1/20/10 litter. She's so sweet and we just love having her! (I hope I do this right, I have not posted pictures on a forum before)


----------



## christyp

Jennifer said:


> We have a male from the first Victor x Moulah litter that was born on 6/10/09! I'm so excited that there will be someone else with a Victor x Moulah pup!
> 
> Here are some pictures of Teddy recently -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pictures of him when we first got him -



If you look at your puppy pictures of Teddy and our new puppy Carly, you cannot even tell the difference. How funny! It's neat to see what she'll most likely look like when she is older.


----------



## Barkley2010

I guess you can say our new pup is 1/2 Dichi....hope we are ok to add him.....his daddy is "Kona" but he came from his mother's breeder. 

He is a wonderful dog!

We live close to the Quad Cities in IL and have two little girls and our new golden. Life is good.


----------



## kaysy

Carly and Barkley should ge together, what cuties.


----------



## walexk

Wow! Algonquin, Crystal Lake and Huntley. We should definitely meet up so these puppies can meet.


----------



## Jennifer

christyp said:


> If you look at your puppy pictures of Teddy and our new puppy Carly, you cannot even tell the difference. How funny! It's neat to see what she'll most likely look like when she is older.


She really does look a lot like Teddy as a puppy!! She's ADORABLE!


----------



## Jennifer

Barkley2010 said:


> I guess you can say our new pup is 1/2 Dichi....hope we are ok to add him.....his daddy is "Kona" but he came from his mother's breeder.
> 
> He is a wonderful dog!
> 
> We live close to the Quad Cities in IL and have two little girls and our new golden. Life is good.


Awww!! What a cutie!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Introducing Shelby and Buehler!*

I'm so excited to introduce Shelby (Dichi's Living Legend) and her son "Buehler" (from Shelby & Victor). Both mom and puppy are delightful - and we're completely exhausted!


----------



## tess

LadyCatdlr, Those pictures are so sweet! They look like they are settling in well.


----------



## walexk

They are just adorable. Can't wait to meet them both. Gable continues to progress and is 6 months old tomorrow. How time flies.


----------



## magiclover

Sweet pictures. Congratulations on your new additions!


----------



## kaysy

Marty says "hi" to his Mom and Buehler is a doll. OK, so are Marty and Buehler brothers is same parents, but different litter?


----------



## christyp

OMG, they are so adorable together. Congrats!


----------



## Jennifer

Awww how cute!!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

kaysy said:


> Marty says "hi" to his Mom and Buehler is a doll. OK, so are Marty and Buehler brothers is same parents, but different litter?


Yes - I think Marty and Buehler are definitely brothers! I promise to give Shelby a big kiss from Marty.


----------



## christyp

Has anyone here dealt a lot with UTI's or any other sort of issue relating to that area? I ask because Carly is almost 12 weeks now and we have had nothing but issues since a week after we brought her home. The first week she wouldn't eat and lost 2.5 lbs. We got her on antibiotics and she started eating. She also has had UTI that won't clear up and lots of crystals and a very high PH. We've been to 3 different vets and will be going to our fourth one this week but I was just wondering if anyone dealt with similar issues with their Dichi. I realize it probably isn't hereditary but we are concerned that maybe she has another problem like kidney issues or something more serious than a UTI. TIA!


----------



## walexk

I have not had to deal with that with Gable. Sorry to hear that you are having the issue with Carly. Hope it all clears up soon. Please keep us posted. What vets have you used? I have a good one but it is a little drive from Algonquin. I still drive it from Huntley because I have had great luck with them.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## walexk

bump this up.


----------



## christyp

walexk said:


> I have not had to deal with that with Gable. Sorry to hear that you are having the issue with Carly. Hope it all clears up soon. Please keep us posted. What vets have you used? I have a good one but it is a little drive from Algonquin. I still drive it from Huntley because I have had great luck with them.
> Best of luck to you.


Thank you! We have been through 4 vets now (3 different locations) and I am still not happy. I cannot believe how hard it is to find a vet that truly cares and doesn't rush you and is friendly yet very knowledgable. The vet we went to today explained a lot to me and didn't rush me at all, but he was insisting that Purina Puppy Chow is better than Eukaneuba puppy food. I can't believe a vet would think that. So, that makes me think he isn't very bright. Anyway, Carly is still having a big issue. I don't know what the deal is. She has tons of crystals in her urine which they say can be hereditary and it could be related to her food. Secondly, she has lots of white blood cells in the urine as well. No blood, and the stick test thing came back normal too. So, it is some sort of infection. We are now on our third round of antibiotics. I am going to change her food. I know Dick gives Eukaneuba large breed puppy but she never seemed to like it from the day we brought her home. She has never eaten a full 3/4 cup at any feeding, and we feed her twice a day. The vet said she's about 2 lbs. lighter than he'd like to see. So, we'll switch to Purina Pro Plan probably and see how that goes. I just pray that this antibiotic round works. If it doesn't, then we have to do some serious testing. I really pray she's going to be ok. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## christyp

*walexk*, if you don't mind could you send me a message with the name of your vet. I am just so worried that she has a bigger issue and I want a vet that I know is really good and knows what they are doing. Thanks! 

Also, do you know of any good trainers in the area?


----------



## walexk

Hope Carly is better real soon.


----------



## akrein62

We haven't had this kind of problem with Teddy, but we did go through a similar problem with our cat, Tango. The cat developed urinary tract problems and had crystals in his urine. Eventually he developed a blockage. It was scary for a while, but he did recover. The solution for us was that our vet recommended Royal Canin Urinary S/O food. It's designed for treating urinary crystals. It's a prescription food and was a bit pricy for cat food, but it worked wonders. He never had any more urinary problems after that. They have this food for dogs as well. You might try to get some for Carly. Teddy has always been fed Eukanuba and has done fine with itl. The biggest problem I have with Teddy eating is keeping him out of the cat food. He just loves it! We free-feed the cat and if Teddy gets near the cat's dish, he'll scarf down the whole thing in seconds like we're starving him. 

Good luck with Carly. I hope she's better soon. 

I'm not sure where you live, but if you're anywhere near Plainfield, IL, I really like my vet. He's Dr. Paul Blaso with Plainfield Veterinary Service. He diagnosed and treated our cat for his urinary crystal problem.

Andy



christyp said:


> Thank you! We have been through 4 vets now (3 different locations) and I am still not happy. I cannot believe how hard it is to find a vet that truly cares and doesn't rush you and is friendly yet very knowledgable. The vet we went to today explained a lot to me and didn't rush me at all, but he was insisting that Purina Puppy Chow is better than Eukaneuba puppy food. I can't believe a vet would think that. So, that makes me think he isn't very bright. Anyway, Carly is still having a big issue. I don't know what the deal is. She has tons of crystals in her urine which they say can be hereditary and it could be related to her food. Secondly, she has lots of white blood cells in the urine as well. No blood, and the stick test thing came back normal too. So, it is some sort of infection. We are now on our third round of antibiotics. I am going to change her food. I know Dick gives Eukaneuba large breed puppy but she never seemed to like it from the day we brought her home. She has never eaten a full 3/4 cup at any feeding, and we feed her twice a day. The vet said she's about 2 lbs. lighter than he'd like to see. So, we'll switch to Purina Pro Plan probably and see how that goes. I just pray that this antibiotic round works. If it doesn't, then we have to do some serious testing. I really pray she's going to be ok. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## walexk

christyp said:


> *walexk*, if you don't mind could you send me a message with the name of your vet. I am just so worried that she has a bigger issue and I want a vet that I know is really good and knows what they are doing. Thanks!
> 
> Also, do you know of any good trainers in the area?


 Hi Christyp, I sent you a private message with the info you asked for.


----------



## kaysy

Hope Carly is feeling better soon. Poor baby. Have you mentioned it to Dichi's? Maybe they've had experience. We're still on Euk also, but I think I've read that Purina is a "good" food.
Good luck.
Kay


----------



## christyp

Thank you everyone for your responses. Carly isn't doing any better yet. So, it looks like this antibiotic may not be helping. I have started to switch her food to Purina Pro Plan and we'll see if that makes a difference. I have trimmed her area and we wipe her with a baby wipe every time she pees and I also give her vitamin C supplements every day, 500 mg. So, we'll be rechecking her when she's done with the antibiotic and check for sure but when I capture her pee and look at it you can see the crystals with your own eyes, poor baby. I will keep everyone posted on what happens. Hopefully she'll get relief soon. I haven't called Dick at all, but maybe I will if everyone thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## Florabora22

christyp said:


> Has anyone here dealt a lot with UTI's or any other sort of issue relating to that area? I ask because Carly is almost 12 weeks now and we have had nothing but issues since a week after we brought her home. The first week she wouldn't eat and lost 2.5 lbs. We got her on antibiotics and she started eating. She also has had UTI that won't clear up and lots of crystals and a very high PH. We've been to 3 different vets and will be going to our fourth one this week but I was just wondering if anyone dealt with similar issues with their Dichi. I realize it probably isn't hereditary but we are concerned that maybe she has another problem like kidney issues or something more serious than a UTI. TIA!


I doubt it's because they're Dichi pups, but Flora also had a lot of troubles with UTIs. She had crystals and a persistent infection that didn't respond to antibiotics. It was not fun times. My vet scared me with all of these possible disorders that Flora could have, and I got pretty worked up about it. Finally after a sterile urine sample we decided that it was probably related to a pretty good case of vaginitis that she had. My vet recommended waiting to spay Flora until after her first heat, but one day her vaginitis disappeared, and she never had UTI problems after that, so we got her spayed around 7.5 months. Crossing my fingers, we haven't had any problems since! ... Well, with UTIs at least. :no: Have you had a sterile urine sample taken?

Not trying to bash Dick, but I really don't think he's going to give you any better advice than a veterinarian. However, I am a little sour about Dick and his advice to me in the past so don't listen to me. I'm grumpy. :


----------



## magiclover

My story is similar to Kim's. Jazz had trouble with UTI's and frequent urination the first few weeks and months. We even had the tests done to make sure her kidneys were functioning properly. I ended up having to restrict her water intake because she would constantly drink it and then would have accidents. Over time she outgrew it and is perfectly fine now. We do feed Purina Pro Plan which has been great for our dogs. Hang in there!


----------



## christyp

^Thank you. magiclover, did she outgrow it before she was spayed?


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Shelby and Buehler Want Carly to Get Better So They Can Play!*

We hope Carly gets better soon so that we can all play!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

We have two Dichi girls, born a year apart. Victor and Dancer are Melody's parents. She is going to be three in November. Victor and Paige are Gracie's parents. She will be two in October. Neither of them have had UTI's or any health problems whatsoever. We also have our four year old Golden - he is field bred - his name is Marty. 

Our trainer has a Border Collie and she had UTIs. I learned that in her case it had to do with her diet. If I recall, they had to test to find out what kind of crystals were there. She said she was told it is pretty common. I have another friend who had a Golden. Her Golden had UTIs. Her UTI was from some kind of debree that was in there. 

We hope Carly feels better soon : )


----------



## LilxE07

what does DICHI golden mean?


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Our breeder is Dick and Chris Reents. The name is a combination of their names. Here is the link to Dichi Goldens:

www.dichigoldens.com


----------



## LilxE07

Ok thanks for the answer


----------



## walexk

Just checking in to see how Carly is doing? Hope she is feeling better!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## kaysy

Another "Marty's Mom" here, Marrty (Victor x Shelby) hasn't had any urinary probs. LOVE the pictures of Shelby and Buehler is an absolute doll!! Hope Carly is feeling better soon!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*I Need More Posts!*

Hi Gang! Walexx - Please send your email address so that I can reply to your message! I'm afraid I need more posts... AND Carly's mom - please keep us posted on how Carly is doing!

I thought I'd give you a quick update. It's clear that we had completely forgotten how exhausting and exasperating it can be to have a puppy! Buehler is hilarious - but he's all over the place. Shelby is keeping me sane. I finally had to put Buehler in his crate at 8:30pm tonight. He starts getting absolutely crazy at around 8pm - bedtime is usually at 9pm. I swear it is like having a toddler. Poor Shelby is a saint. When Buehler gets over-tired, he starts jumping all over her and nipping her like crazy. (I always try to get some alone time with Shelby when Buehler falls asleep. She is on the couch snuggling with me right now!)

First visit to the vet with 2 dogs was fun - but twice as expensive. We are starting puppy class with Buehler next week - and will begin obedience class with Shelby in May...


----------



## walexk

LadyCatDLR, I sent you my e-mail address.


----------



## christyp

Hi Everyone! Thank you so much for the well wishes for Carly. I will definitely keep everyone posted. I am not sure how she is doing with her UTI or whatever issue she has. I am in the process of switching her food to Purina Pro Plan from Eukaneuba so hopefully that will help. She sometimes still licks herself, and sometimes not. I am so praying it is working. We go to a new vet next Monday after she's done with the antibiotics and I will let you all know what the results are. 

I swear that 2 days ago Carly turned into a mad woman. I know that all puppies have their "crazy times", just like babies have their cry periods. Hers used to be at night only. Now I feel like it's all the time. Even the bus driver said that she's turning into a really playful puppy. She's getting out of control really. She runs around and literally leaps at us in the air and nips us like crazy. She barks a lot and I literally can't have my 4 year old around when she gets in these moods. The hard part is it's like for 3 hours in the middle of the day now. Yesterday she literally knocked him down and start nipping him like crazy after she jumped on top of him. He was terrified. So, I am really hoping that this is normal and she'll grow out of it. We do have an in home trainer and that's kind of when this started. She became stubborn and all worked up. So, what do you do when your pup is in these modes? Do you cage them or just keep the kiddos away. She is nipping and leaping at me too. No one has ever had the skin broken or anything but it looks really vicious. TIA!


----------



## christyp

Buehler looks just like Carly does. How adorable!


----------



## Florabora22

Curious - how many of our Dichi dogs whine and cry when they're happy? When Flora meets new people she cries and cries and cries, and most people think she's in pain or scared, when in reality she's happy happy happy! The daycare we used to go to back home in IL had an employee with 2 Dichi dogs, and she said her male Dichi also cried when he was happy.

I think it's cute.


----------



## Jennifer

kdmarsh said:


> Curious - how many of our Dichi dogs whine and cry when they're happy? When Flora meets new people she cries and cries and cries, and most people think she's in pain or scared, when in reality she's happy happy happy! The daycare we used to go to back home in IL had an employee with 2 Dichi dogs, and she said her male Dichi also cried when he was happy.
> 
> I think it's cute.


Teddy is VERY vocal! I don't know if it's really a crying sound that he makes, but when he gets excited he "talks." I think it's adorable!


----------



## walexk

Gable does the same thing. He "cries" when someone new is petting him. He just gets so excited. It is really cute.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

This is very interesting to me. Melody and Gracie are sisters. Their father is Victor. Their mothers are Dancer (oh my heart, I love Dancer) and Paige. 

Gracie is - the most vocal pup I have ever known. I hear her vocalizing - struggling to find the words - that is how vocal she is. When I come home from work, she tells me about her day and all these vocalizations come from her. 

She is also very motherly - we purchased a soft giraffe that has a little squeaky toy in it. She carries her "baby" (that is what we have started to call the giraffe) with her everywhere. And if she goes outside, and I call them in, she will pause at the door, and run back to get her "baby". It is fascinating. She gently puts the giraffe down, and cleans it. What is even more interesting to me is that Melody and Marty don't touch her "baby". Whereas other toys they may pick up, and shake, and try to play tug of war.

So we call Gracie our little mother. I've never seen anything quite like it.

Melody is the most intelligent pup I have ever known. She is in the lead and she reigns the other two in. She seems to have grown into that role. She is very confident and is just a real delight to be around. I think if she were with an experienced handler, she would do wonderful in obedience. 

Christy - the behavior you are experiencing with Carly we have all experienced. When Carly is like that, take her out and let her chase balls and run it off. You will see her come down after about 20 minutes. They can get hurt and step on feet and knock things over - when they are like that in the house, so keep her safe, and let her get it all out. I have had two black and blue toes from a certain puppy flying by and crushing my toes with the force of her paws running passed me. It really hurts. 

They do grow up quickly and these times can be very funny - we've had some wonderful times with our pups. Enjoy Carly - Dichi pups are absolutely the best : )


----------



## AllThatGlittersIsGold

*We're related!*

Our golden, Hayley, is from Dichi (Victor and Dancer), born November 16, 2007. We learned of Dichi from a family at one of our son's baseball games back in the summer of '07. When Hayley was almost 1, another family in our neighborhood brought home a Dichi golden. We get compliments from people every time we go out. She is a beautiful, happy girl!

I stumbled upon this forum while looking for Dancer's page (couldn't find on dichigoldens site). As soon as I saw your post, I realized our girls are sisters! I immediately joined the forum so I could reply. It's nice to meet you, virtually.


----------



## Debles

kdmarsh said:


> Curious - how many of our Dichi dogs whine and cry when they're happy? When Flora meets new people she cries and cries and cries, and most people think she's in pain or scared, when in reality she's happy happy happy! The daycare we used to go to back home in IL had an employee with 2 Dichi dogs, and she said her male Dichi also cried when he was happy.
> 
> I think it's cute.


I don't have a Dichi golden (would love to!) But Gunner whines and cries when he is happy all the time! When anyone comes over or when we come home, he cries and cries, roos and moans. He is hilarious! I think it is a golden thing, not just a Dichi thing. : )


----------



## AllThatGlittersIsGold

I went to the beginning of the thread and read everyone's posts. Hayley had one UTI before turning 1. It was scary at the time, but it cleared up with one dose of antibiotics. I hope your pup's UTI goes away and stays away.

BTW, Hayley is very vocal, too. I would say her greating to me is a cross between crying and singing (oooooh, oooooh, oooooh). She doesn't great everyone that way. She definitely has her favorites. 

I think a Dichi gathering would be so much fun. We are in Elk Grove Village. We take Hayley to the off-leash DuPage County preserves. She loves to go swimming there. Anyone else go there? (You have to have a license, otherwise a hefty fine.)

Janet


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Janet, 

What a nice surprise to meet you here. Yes, Haley and Melody are sisters : ) Is the lake where Haley swims pretty clean? We spend a lot of time at Whalon Lake in Naperville, just west of Route 53. It is part of the Will County Forest Preserve. It takes about 40 minutes to walk around the entire lake - and sometimes they go swimming - although it is not an official dog area. Its a beautiful spot though and the water is pretty clean. They love to swim : )

So please tell us about Haley. I remember seeing the entire litter in the first photo we received. They were such pretty pups. Melody was the last girl of the litter. We were told we could take her or be first for the next litter. We really wanted a pup from Victor. When we visited Dichi the first time we didn't want to leave. What a place they have there. Our appointment was the day before a show, so a few of the dogs were being groomed while we were there. They were just beautiful. 

We have two Dichi Goldens - they are both from Victor. They are so compatible - but different in some ways. Like I said - Gracie is very gentle and we should have named her Joy - because she delights in everything. Melody is very confident and was the easiest pup to train - ever - by far. She is stable - really even keeled - for example, if another dog is dominant with her, she lifts her head and walks away. I always think - good girl Melody - you know what to do : ) Gracie is still puppy like and is more submissive to older dogs at the park - although you would never know it at home. She is really funny. Neither of them have had health issues - although Gracie really strained her leg and was limping for three weeks. So we had to keep her from running for a while - but once she was able to rest it, she was fine. 

We also have a four year old male Golden - his name is Marty. He is not a Dichi Golden, but it doesn't seem right not to mention him : ) He is very loving and funny. He had a lot of energy as a pup and I found it very physically demanding to be taller and stronger than him. At four years old he is so different - he has really good manners now - and is a much calmer dog. He is field bred and I have heard they have more energy. I think he is fun for Gracie - and both Melody and Gracie have been a strong influence on him. 

We walk a lot and there are so many beautiful trails in the area. It would be very nice to get together. 

Gretchen


----------



## AllThatGlittersIsGold

Gretchen,

I think the water is clean and without debris to get caught up in, but we always bathe her as soon as we get home. 
http://www.dupageforest.com/Recreation/ActivitiesAndFacilities/Off-Leash_Dog_Areas.html

We've never been to Whalon Lake, but know exactly where it is (my husband used to work at Tellabs, just south of there). We would be happy to meet you, Marty, Melody and Gracie at Whalon. Would a Saturday afternoon or any time on a Sunday work for you?

I have pictures of Dancer and the puppies from our December visit. I can't tell the pups apart, but I'm sure Melody is in some of the shots!

Janet


----------



## kaysy

OUR Marty (Victor x Shelby) isn't vocal. He barks at every little thing and whimpers/whines in the am when he wants to get out of his crate. We think he's very intelligent and such a people lover. As with our previous golden Marty prefers people to dogs, though chasing our cats is right up there. STILL looking for any of his littermates! It is amazing how quickly they grow.


----------



## christyp

Carly is pretty vocal as well. She does whine/cry when she meets people. She will also start barking at them if they don't pay attention to her. As far as training goes, she's been really hard and stubborn so far.


----------



## Cratemail

Jumping in on the thread....our Duncan is 18 months (Kona x Beamer) and is a wonderful, joyous boy! He is 75 lbs and is full of energy, but loves to sit at your feet and enjoy a thorough petting.

Sounds like your little girl needs more exercise and training - exercise is the key to better behavior. This is our 3rd Golden and 1st from Dichi - exercise is so important for him, really ready to learn and take commands after he's burned off some steam. I recommend a long walk every day, or lot's of playtime in the yard fetching....then work on commands like sit, stay, down, etc. As the leader, you do have to give the pup your expectations around little ones - Dichi Goldens seem to be exceptionally smart and want to exceed expectations, I've found that when something didn't go right, it was my fault!

I have a wonderful vet - located in Naperville. If you still aren't having any luck with the UTI's, send me an email! Good luck and enjoy your Dichi pup - they grow into wonderful members of the family!

p.s. Duncan sounds like Chewbacca from Star Wars when he's "talking"....must be a Dichi thing!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Memorial Day Weekend - Shelby and Buehler*

Hello All! We just returned from a weekend at my parents' home on Lake Wisconsin. I wanted to share some photos. Both Shelby and Buehler were in dog heaven!


----------



## musicgirl

aww...i see a small resemblance to Teddy (see below), but i highly doubt he's one of them lol. We got him at the pound so we dont really know where he came from =(. oh well =). beautiful dogs!


----------



## walexk

LadyCatDLR said:


> Hello All! We just returned from a weekend at my parents' home on Lake Wisconsin. I wanted to share some photos. Both Shelby and Buehler were in dog heaven!


 They look terrific. They also look totally content and so happy. So good to hear that they are doing well. Still waiting to hear if Brandie will be available for me to adopt when she is retired.


----------



## jefndebbacon

Hi! Did you bring home Shelby? We lost our Golden, Winter Solstice III to Blastomycosis on March 2, 2010 and she was related to Shelby! Would love to follow her breeding! She was a most special golden, and we miss her so much! Let me know if you have Shelby, and what your plans are for her. Thanks! Deb


----------



## LadyCatDLR

Dear Deb,
I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I know that many of us on the board know first hand how hard it can be to lose an extraordinary golden. 

Yes - we were fortunate to have the opportunity to purchase Shelby at the same time we brought home one of her puppies (Buehler) from Dichi. Shelby is the great niece of a golden that we lost in January of this year.
It is somehow comforting to know that they are related.

Shelby was officially retired from breeding after this litter (her 3rd) and was spayed immediately following the c-section delivery. So unfortunately - I'm afraid that Shelby's puppy rearing days are over. (I'm pretty sure this is OK with Shelby - as she seems to have completely accepted life as a beloved pet. )

I know that there are a number of other owners on this board that have Shelby puppies. It would be interesting to find out if any of her offspring are being bred. Have you checked with Dick & Chris at Dichi?
Keep us posted!
Diane


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Time for an update...*

I grabbed my camera when I headed out to the backyard patio at 6am to drink my coffee, read the paper, and watch Shelby and Buehler run around and wrestle in the backyard! Here's a quick update:
SHELBY: "Shell Bell" has adjusted wonderfully to home life. At age 4 1/2, Shelby will soon be graduating from her first obedience class! We are planning to have her take the CGC test in the fall. She and Buehler are always together. She is a saint for putting up with the antics of her son!
BUEHLER: What happened to my fuzzy little puppy? Buehler will be 6 months old on August 6th - and he's already got the face of an old wise man! He continues to be a total pain in the puppy butt - but we love him. The word "NO" doesn't seem to register with him. 
I hope everyone is well and enjoying the summer! I would love to hear how all of our Dichi pups are doing!
Diane


----------



## magiclover

Shelby and Buehler look fantastic! Are you able to keep them out of the water in the background? Both my dogs love the water. Jazz is like a heat seeking missle when it comes to water or mud!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

magiclover said:


> Shelby and Buehler look fantastic! Are you able to keep them out of the water in the background? Both my dogs love the water. Jazz is like a heat seeking missle when it comes to water or mud!


Thank you! Fortunately, our "Invisible Fence" is keeping them out of our little lake/water retention pond!


----------



## kaysy

*Diane, they look wonderful. Don't know how I missed these pictures. Is Buehler neutered yet? He's got that blocky head that I just love. *


----------



## walexk

Shelby and son look wonderful. I would love to hear how Shelby adjusted. Was she pretty calm in the transition to your home? I have inquired of Dich and Chris about adopting Brandie after she is done breeding. I wasn't sure how they adjust to being inside dogs from being in their kennels. I think it would be great companionship for Gable. He is definitely in the bratty puppy stage.
We are so close, I would love fro them to meet sometime. 
Alex


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*RE: Your Questions*

Hi Kay - No - Buehler hasn't gone under the knife yet. He definitely looks a lot more like Victor than like Shelby. He has started to hump Shelby from all angles (e.g. back, side, front...) on a regular basis now - so we know we need to do it soon. It was actually startling and then entertaining to watch Shelby knock him down and then start humping him!:doh:

Walexk - We could probably write a dog psychology thesis on Shelby's transition to her new life as a pet! I'm not sure we really thought through the fact that EVERYTHING would be new to Shelby. I think we thought that we'd have Shelby to teach Buehler about things like house-training - but unfortunately she needed to be trained too - which probably confused Buehler even more! She didn't do real well on stairs - and still gets car sick on long car rides. She didn't know how to jump up on furniture - or think that they she should. (Fear not - we fixed that right away...) 
Actually - the biggest difference that we've seen is that Shelby actually thinks she's a dog. (This is in contrast to the dogs that we've raised as puppies who began to think that they were humans.)
BUT I do think that she wakes up every morning and realizes that she's got a good thing going. We'll have to get together so that you can meet Shelby - I'm sure it would be great to add another Golden to your life!


----------



## jefndebbacon

Hi Diane,

Thanks for your response! Still waiting to get another golden, as Winter was so very special to us. Have been in touch with the Dichi breeders. Not sure where we are heading at this point. Love this site as I can get my golden fix with pictures! They are the best breed! My best to you and your beautiful animals! Deb


----------



## jefndebbacon

*Winter Solstice III*



LadyCatDLR said:


> Dear Deb,
> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I know that many of us on the board know first hand how hard it can be to lose an extraordinary golden.
> 
> Yes - we were fortunate to have the opportunity to purchase Shelby at the same time we brought home one of her puppies (Buehler) from Dichi. Shelby is the great niece of a golden that we lost in January of this year.
> It is somehow comforting to know that they are related.
> 
> Shelby was officially retired from breeding after this litter (her 3rd) and was spayed immediately following the c-section delivery. So unfortunately - I'm afraid that Shelby's puppy rearing days are over. (I'm pretty sure this is OK with Shelby - as she seems to have completely accepted life as a beloved pet. )
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there are a number of other owners on this board that have Shelby puppies. It would be interesting to find out if any of her offspring are being bred. Have you checked with Dick & Chris at Dichi?
> Keep us posted!
> Diane


Hi Diane, so great to hear that Shelby is happy! Thank you for the photos. Sorry to hear of a loss of a beloved Golden in January. We are still missing our Winter very much, many months after losing the battle with Blastomycosis. Here are some photos of her. From the Dichi website, I thought that Shelby and Winter looked much alike, but from your photos, I am more unsure. Anyway, love the breeding! Hope to find another love like our Winter! Can't really compare, but can hope for another great Golden to love!


----------



## jefndebbacon

*More Winter Photos*



jefndebbacon said:


> Hi Diane, so great to hear that Shelby is happy! Thank you for the photos. Sorry to hear of a loss of a beloved Golden in January. We are still missing our Winter very much, many months after losing the battle with Blastomycosis. Here are some photos of her. From the Dichi website, I thought that Shelby and Winter looked much alike, but from your photos, I am more unsure. Anyway, love the breeding! Hope to find another love like our Winter! Can't really compare, but can hope for another great Golden to love!


Here are more photos of Winter, who was related to Shelby. Regards, Deb


----------



## kaysy

Do any of you still feed Eukanuba? Marty is switching to adult and I'm "torn" between the large breed adult and Lab formula. Anyone had any experience with Lab formula?


----------



## jennybird

Wow~
just what I've been looking for! I'm on the waiting list for my very first dichi puppy (hopefully this december or next feb) and I've been wanting to meet other people who have dichi puppies and hear about their experience. We had our visit last week and met Dick and all the wonderful dogs; it was so impressive I started worrying that it was too good to be true! All these pictures are absolutely precious. Any bad experiences for anyone, or are they really as great as they seem? Thanks


----------



## jennybird

*dichi info*

Hi everyone~
I'm loving these pictures of all the gorgeous goldens. I am jealous of all of you, me being without a golden (until december or so, anyway). I'm wondering if I have to (or can) 'join' this particular thread about dichi or not? I'm a total forum newbie~thanks


----------



## walexk

Welcome Jennybird. You certainly can join this thread. You have picked a wonderful breeder. I couldn't be happier with Gable. Do you know who Dick is breeding for the upcoming liter? I will post more later but you have made a great choice.


----------



## LadyCatDLR

kaysy said:


> Do any of you still feed Eukanuba? Marty is switching to adult and I'm "torn" between the large breed adult and Lab formula. Anyone had any experience with Lab formula?


Hi Kaysy,
We're still feeding Eukanuba to Shelby and Buehler - but we're still in the Puppy variety for Buehler. I wonder how they change the forumulation for a specific breed? We recently switched Shelby the the Adult Maintenance formula because she was starting to gain too much weight (and we didn't want to have to tell that to Dick and Chris!)
Let us know what you decide!
Diane


----------



## LadyCatDLR

jennybird said:


> Wow~
> just what I've been looking for! I'm on the waiting list for my very first dichi puppy (hopefully this december or next feb) and I've been wanting to meet other people who have dichi puppies and hear about their experience. We had our visit last week and met Dick and all the wonderful dogs; it was so impressive I started worrying that it was too good to be true! All these pictures are absolutely precious. Any bad experiences for anyone, or are they really as great as they seem? Thanks


Hi Jennybird!
No worries about being a newbie - the whole forum is pretty easy going and you can join in anywhere without worrying. I'm sure that we can all relate to how excited you must be. You will want to log in to get a "Golden Fix" while you're waiting!

We couldn't be happier with our decision to go with Dichi. We don't go anywhere with the dogs where people don't marvel at how beautiful AND well-tempered they are. (OK - so Buehler can still be a bit of a maniac sometimes!)

Welcome! And please keep us posted on the details of the litter!
Diane


----------



## jennybird

*dichi*

Thanks! I am so excited to be able to go back to dichi and pick out our new addition and thanks for the reassurance about dichi. I was amazed at the temperment of all the dogs that we met. What a wonderful place.


----------



## jennybird

Walexk~
Thanks for the reply I don't know who Dick is breeding; there are 5 girls 'in season' now, so I'm waiting to hear who the parents will be. It's so nice to go on this forum and see all your beautiful puppies and live vicariously until we get our own. I'll post when I hear who the parents will be!


----------



## kaysy

The Lab formula has L-Carnitine, a fat burner and Omega 3 and Omega 6 for skin and coat, according to Euk. There is a Golden formula, but it's only available UK. We're going to use the Lab formula. I asked Dick about it and I think he thought we were switching from Euk. You might want to check the calories etc of Lab vs Maintenance for Shelby.


----------



## jennybird

*Puppy news!*

Hello everyone~
Great news!! Dick from dichi just called, and offered us a male pup from Race and Moula, ready to go to their new home in October! We were told it probably wouldn't be until december or february, but apparently, Moula had 7 boys! So excited~my daughter is already singing her puppy song:


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Oh What a Face!*

Buehler at 6 1/2 months...:bowl:


----------



## walexk

Congratulations jennybird. I know you will be very happy.


----------



## jennybird

Hi all~
waiting for our puppy from dichi next month. Just wondering if anyone has any offspring of 'Race'? I read something about him having some congenital trait that may be passed on to his offspring. Not sure if it's true~anyone familiar with it? Thanks!


----------



## Ljilly28

Dichi goldens just took home a gorgeous Ryder puppy to raise. I hope someone snaps some pics of the little guy!


----------



## LakeShoreDrive

This is Dichi's A Taste of Bollinger (he goes by Bolly) at 4 months. Page x Chance. Whelped May 5, 2010 and came home with us on June 22. He is a beautiful pup and very mild mannered. A real show stopper on walks and at the farmer's market. Everyone wants to stop and pet him. I know this is true for ALL golden's ;-)


----------



## walexk

jennybird said:


> Hi all~
> waiting for our puppy from dichi next month. Just wondering if anyone has any offspring of 'Race'? I read something about him having some congenital trait that may be passed on to his offspring. Not sure if it's true~anyone familiar with it? Thanks!


Gable is from Race and Brandie. I have had no health problems with him. I know of another woman who has a female from the same litter and has had no problems either. Race is a great golden and I am sure that you will be very happy with one of his offspring. Dick is very responsible in his breeding and wouldn't use a dog if there were issues with the sire. Private message me if you want to know more.


----------



## Ljilly28

Bolly is a handsome guy. I bet he loves the farmer's market.


----------



## christyp

Hi! I just wanted to update with our little girl. Carly is 6.5 months old and she's been a joy to have. She's still got a bad case of puppy vaginitis and a severly inverted vulva, so she still has to go outside every hour as has been the case since she was 9 weeks old. Other than that, she's great. She's still been kinda stubborn on the training, but we've also recently moved from IL to AR so we have been really busy with relocation so I haven't been able to spend that much time on training her. She took the move well though so far. We are in temporary housing but moving to our new house next month and I am sure she will do fine. Carly is a Moulah x Victor baby born 1/20/10.


----------



## Debles

All the Dichi goldens are gorgeous!


----------



## kaysy

*Marty on vacation*

Marty was 1 yr on 7/8/10 and such a people lover.


----------



## walexk

Marty is just gorgeous. Gable just turned 11 months yesterday and is really turning into quite a little man. Have you noticed much change in Marty over the past few months. It still seems that Gable hasn't filled in in the chest and head. Wasn't sure when that would start to happen. He also has the crazy hair going on . It is growing in along his back and it seems wavy and goes all different directions. Was Marty the same way.
Just curious.


----------



## kaysy

Yes, it seemed like he grew about an inch taller over night like a month ago. He is starting to fill out. I weighed him a week ago and he was 68lbs. Smaller than our previous goldens, but a nice size. He doesn't have the boxy face that Buehler has, but is still stocky enough. We think he's a great looking pup...NOW if we could get the behavior to equal that. ahem.


----------



## walexk

kaysy said:


> Yes, it seemed like he grew about an inch taller over night like a month ago. He is starting to fill out. I weighed him a week ago and he was 68lbs. Smaller than our previous goldens, but a nice size. He doesn't have the boxy face that Buehler has, but is still stocky enough. We think he's a great looking pup...NOW if we could get the behavior to equal that. ahem.


I hear you about the behaving. Just when I think Gable is getting better he does a crazy things. Still all and all, he is more than worth it. I think Marty's head looks nice and blocky. Gable's head was just as blocky as Beuhler's at his age but as he grew got less. I am sure it will fill in a little more as he grows. I am waiting for his chest to fill in. He still seems puppy like and not very full. He is in the crazy hair stage where it is going in all different directions across his back. Like a long mohawk. I hope that settles down. I guess it is the gawky teenage years.


----------



## magiclover

Here are Magic and Jazz on our recent trip to Scotland. Jazz just turned 2 and she is from Stevie and Kona. Magic is also from Dichi and will be 11 next month.


----------



## jennybird

walexk said:


> Gable is from Race and Brandie. I have had no health problems with him. I know of another woman who has a female from the same litter and has had no problems either. Race is a great golden and I am sure that you will be very happy with one of his offspring. Dick is very responsible in his breeding and wouldn't use a dog if there were issues with the sire. Private message me if you want to know more.


Thanks for the reassurance. I read it on a post from one person, but I had never heard anything negative about Dichi, so I doubted it, but wanted to check it out, too. Gable is so handsome! I did email Chris and asked if she could email me a picture of the pups if she could.


----------



## Florabora22

jennybird said:


> Hi all~
> waiting for our puppy from dichi next month. Just wondering if anyone has any offspring of 'Race'? I read something about him having some congenital trait that may be passed on to his offspring. Not sure if it's true~anyone familiar with it? Thanks!


That was probably my post! Flora had severe patellar luxation in her left knee, and I know that one of her littermates was diagnosed with it as well but it was not nearly as severe as Flora's (she was slipping her knee cap about 10-15 times a day). She had to have surgery @ 11 months to repair the issue. She is a RacexShelby daughter. It is a hereditary condition. I informed Dick and Chris about this issue.

Flora has had a slew of health problems, but... I'm beginning to think maybe she is a bit of a lemon. She was the smallest in her litter (when I got her she was a few oz under 6lbs) and maybe she just didn't develop right or something. I dunno!

I'm not a huge fan of the breeders as people (but I won't air out my dirty laundry here) but Flora has my heart, and I am so, so happy she's my girl.


----------



## jennybird

kdmarsh said:


> That was probably my post! Flora had severe patellar luxation in her left knee, and I know that one of her littermates was diagnosed with it as well but it was not nearly as severe as Flora's (she was slipping her knee cap about 10-15 times a day). She had to have surgery @ 11 months to repair the issue. She is a RacexShelby daughter. It is a hereditary condition. I informed Dick and Chris about this issue.
> 
> Flora has had a slew of health problems, but... I'm beginning to think maybe she is a bit of a lemon. She was the smallest in her litter (when I got her she was a few oz under 6lbs) and maybe she just didn't develop right or something. I dunno!
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the breeders as people (but I won't air out my dirty laundry here) but Flora has my heart, and I am so, so happy she's my girl.


Thanks so much for your honesty. My sweet Chester, who passed away in June, I got from a backyard breeder and I think had a faulty immune system from the start. That said, I would not have traded a second with him.
I know there is no guarantee, but Chester's breeder (looking back) was irresponsible in many ways, and I just wanted to be smarter about finding better breeders this time.
Can you post a pic of Flora when you get a chance? Thanks again


----------



## Florabora22

Here are a few pics I've taken at home in Illinois (explaining the snow ) and here in Louisiana, on a few of our hikes and one @ home. She really is my buddy, and I take her everywhere with me, obviously lol. Sorry they're so big!

Her fur is still growing in on her left leg here, this is probably 3 months or so after her surgery.








Here's a pic to show that after her knee surgery she can run like the best of 'em!








Standing in a savanna:








Sleepy dog:


----------



## jennybird

Oh my gosh. Thanks so much for the beautiful pics! She is a real beauty. I love the one of her running in the water, and the expression on her face in the next one, and the one of her sleeping is wonderful. I'm not surprised you take her everywhere. Can't wait to pick mine up in October!


----------



## Florabora22

jennybird said:


> Oh my gosh. Thanks so much for the beautiful pics! She is a real beauty. I love the one of her running in the water, and the expression on her face in the next one, and the one of her sleeping is wonderful. I'm not surprised you take her everywhere. Can't wait to pick mine up in October!


Ooh, October is a great time to get a pup, imo. You still get to have a puppy in the snow, but you get a month or so head start with potty training before it gets wicked cold. I got Flora in January and it was like... -20 every single day, just awful. :

It's gonna be tons of fun for you!  The personality of a Dichi dog is hilarious, Flora is such a goof.


----------



## jlthorsen

*smaller dichi?*

Hey, is anyone's Dichi on the smaller side of the standard? I just took Penny Lane into the vet yesterday and she weighed 42 lbs. She is a little over 14 months. The vet said she was a tad underweight and would like to see her around 45 lbs. I had switched foods from Acana to Fromm (switching back currently) and I think she was getting fewer calories plus more exercise (she had lost 2 lbs since April). The vet still felt she was of smaller stature and said Dick would be very happy with her current (or slightly more) weight since he's Dick's vet as well. I was just wondering if anyone else had a smaller golden from Dichi? Hopefully, she'll fill out a little more since she's still a pup. fwiw, people are always asking if she's a mini :doh:


----------



## christyp

^Carly is on the smaller side as well. I was wondering the same thing. She does seem to be a bit bigger than yours though. She's 38 lbs. at almost 7.5 months. The vet said she should be over 50 lbs. by now. I hope this isn't true or she is really small. She's a Moulah x Victor baby. Victor seems a little on the smallish side to me. I dunno, should I be concerned?? She's had urinary issues since she was 9 weeks old and the vet eventually had me switch her to presciption food and since then she's no longer had a ton of crystals in her urine. I've just kept her on that but now we've moved and saw a new vet and this one was concerned about her weight. Maybe I should switch foods. We used Eukaneuba before the prescription. What food does everyone here use?


----------



## Jen12

*Guinness is Carly's brother*

Hi, just read your above post about Carly. She and Guinness are from the same litter. We haven't had any health issues with Guinness aside from self-induced problems from eating things he shouldn't. He's just very weird that way, and I hope he outgrows it. Is Carly like that? It's better now that we realize that he'll try to eat anything so we're on high alert for preventing it now. He's still crated at night because of that - he can't be trusted. He looks sweet but he's a maniac for socks especially. Weight is about 53 pounds. He's still on Eukanuba puppy kibble, but I plan to start transitioning to adult kibble very soon. 
Jen & Guinness


----------



## Jennifer

christyp said:


> Hi! I just wanted to update with our little girl. Carly is 6.5 months old and she's been a joy to have. She's still got a bad case of puppy vaginitis and a severly inverted vulva, so she still has to go outside every hour as has been the case since she was 9 weeks old. Other than that, she's great. She's still been kinda stubborn on the training, but we've also recently moved from IL to AR so we have been really busy with relocation so I haven't been able to spend that much time on training her. She took the move well though so far. We are in temporary housing but moving to our new house next month and I am sure she will do fine. Carly is a Moulah x Victor baby born 1/20/10.


Wow!! Carly looks a lot like Teddy!


----------



## LakeShoreDrive

Any Dichi owners have positive/negative results with Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Chow? I realize that this is a highly unscientific study, but I'm curious to any patterns. Bolly just would not eat the Eukanuba LBP and we are trying a gradual introduction the BB. He absolutely loves and devours the BB (thankfully he can't pick out the BB from the Euk - yet), but the BB has caused some very loose stool and diarrhea. We may have overfed it - I understand it is very rich. So we are cutting back. Thanks for any insights on what worked and didn't work for your beloved Dichi pups.


----------



## walexk

We still feed Gable Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. He is on his last bag and will be changing over to Adult Large Breed very soon. He is 11 months old. He is right around 65 pounds.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

We feed all three of our Goldens Blue Buffalo. The transition to any dog food can be difficult. We give them one cup of dry Blue Buffalo food mixed with a scoop of canned Blue Buffalo twice a day (at 6A and 6P). They love it. A substitute that never causes problems is EVO. There have been times we couldn't get Blue Buffalo. I hope this helps.


----------



## kaysy

Walexk, may want to check out Euk Lab formula. L-Carnitine and fish oils added for coat/skin, otherwise the same formula as LB adult.


----------



## kaysy

And Flora looks like Marty.


----------



## Florabora22

All Dichi pups look alike, imo. Our latest vet said that Flora had a pretty sunken in forehead and said that combined with what she perceived as difficulty getting Flora's mouth completely open made her think that Flora might have a mild case of 'masticatory muscle myositis,' which is a muscular disorder that affects the muscles of the jaw. I guess it's congenital, so I wouldn't be surprised if Flora had it, given all her other problems. Fortunately it's not a big deal!

Anyone else's dog have two kind of sunken in "dents" on the side of their forehead, or is that just another one of Flora's special traits?  I can't make up my mind if it's due to this potential disease, or if it's just the way she looks!

And I'm glad to hear Carly is doing better... I almost messaged you last week asking how she was doing, b/c I know you've had a lot of problems with her UTIs. :/


----------



## Jennifer

Here are some updated pictures of Teddy today after his bath. He is a Moulah x Victor pup born 6/10/09.





































being silly!


----------



## Florabora22

Teddy is gorgeous. What a coat


----------



## walexk

Teddy is really growing into a handsome young man! He looks terrific. How much does he weigh? It also seems that his chest and head are really filling in.


----------



## kaysy

Yes, Teddy is gorgeous and does look broader in the chest and head. Marty lays like that all the time.


----------



## jennybird

Just got an email from dichi~get to go see our litter on the 23rd this month~can't wait !


----------



## walexk

You will have a wonderful time meeting the litter. I also found the grooming lesson of huge value.


----------



## christyp

Yes, Jenny, Carly and Teddy do look so alike. They look beautiful.


----------



## jennybird

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Buehler 911*

Imagine my surprise when my teenage daughter called my cell phone to tell me that she had just gotten off the telephone with the police department. 

Apparently Buehler had stolen the house phone and had inadvertently dialed 911. My daughter reported that the police office chuckled when she explained the situation and confirmed that was the first time he had heard that excuse.
:doh:

We'll miss this one day, right???

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm feeling the need to see more pictures!
Diane


----------



## walexk

LadyCatDLR said:


> Imagine my surprise when my teenage daughter called my cell phone to tell me that she had just gotten off the telephone with the police department.
> 
> Apparently Buehler had stolen the house phone and had inadvertently dialed 911. My daughter reported that the police office chuckled when she explained the situation and confirmed that was the first time he had heard that excuse.
> :doh:
> 
> We'll miss this one day, right???
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I'm feeling the need to see more pictures!
> Diane


That really brought a chuckle to my day. Beuhler is certainly a very talented boy if he can dial the phone. Could come in handy one day. LOL. Hope all is well. Gable just hit one year old yesterday. Time really flies. How is Shelby doing?


----------



## kaysy

OMG, Diane, too funny. Is there anything they won't do? I can't figure out how to add a picture to a reply.


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Hello Dichi puppy/dog owner Family. I am going to pick up a Moula X Race puppy on Tuesday and am so very excited. I went and saw the litter last week and oh my, it is going to be hard to pick out just one. We lost our Golden (Emery) two years ago this Dec 3rd and healing has been slow for me but I now am ready to open my heart to another wonderful Golden. I did a lot of research and was thrilled when I found Dichi. Reading this thread let's me know that I am not the only one that fell in love with this kennel. Dick and Chris and their dogs are joy to see. I can't get over how well taken care of the dogs and kennel are and what a fountain of information Dick is. I think the name of my new boy is going to Dundee and his registered name will "Dichi's What a Croc" So instead of a "land shark" my puppy is going to be a "land croc". PUPPY BREATH and sharp teeth coming my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## jennybird

rubysdoghouse said:


> Hello Dichi puppy/dog owner Family. I am going to pick up a Moula X Race puppy on Tuesday and am so very excited. I went and saw the litter last week and oh my, it is going to be hard to pick out just one. We lost our Golden (Emery) two years ago this Dec 3rd and healing has been slow for me but I now am ready to open my heart to another wonderful Golden. I did a lot of research and was thrilled when I found Dichi. Reading this thread let's me know that I am not the only one that fell in love with this kennel. Dick and Chris and their dogs are joy to see. I can't get over how well taken care of the dogs and kennel are and what a fountain of information Dick is. I think the name of my new boy is going to Dundee and his registered name will "Dichi's What a Croc" So instead of a "land shark" my puppy is going to be a "land croc". PUPPY BREATH and sharp teeth coming my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:


 Hi Ruby! Nice to be able to get back on the forum. Love the dichi what a croc name Only a few days left. Hello to all my dichi friends, too! We pick up our pup (from the same litter as Ruby) on wednesday. We're thinking of the name 'basil', and his registered name would be 'Dichi spice it up', but we're not completely sure until we see him. Can't wait for puppy breath


----------



## rubysdoghouse

jennybird said:


> Hi Ruby! Nice to be able to get back on the forum. Love the dichi what a croc name Only a few days left. Hello to all my dichi friends, too! We pick up our pup (from the same litter as Ruby) on wednesday. We're thinking of the name 'basil', and his registered name would be 'Dichi spice it up', but we're not completely sure until we see him. Can't wait for puppy breath


Hi Jennybird. So glad you are again on the forum. I luv the name Basil and the 'spice it up' is way good.4 days to go to puppy breath and sharp teeth. I am so very excited to see the litter. Glenview1810 sent an e mail and after looking at my pics says the boys have really grown since I saw them last week. Just think how big they will be by next week:doh: again welcome back.


----------



## walexk

Can't wait to see pictures from both of you. Pick up day is a very exciting day. I remember it well.


----------



## jer216

Hello,
Just found this forum and am loving the pictures of all the pups! We have a Race x Shona puppy, born 3/30/10. I've seen a couple other members here with Race puppies - anybody have a Shona baby? Would love to see pictures and will post a few of Harvey here!


----------



## Florabora22

Harvey is beautiful! What a gorgeous coat he has on him. 

I have a RacexShelby daughter, so Harvey and my Flora are distant cousins.


----------



## walexk

jer216 said:


> Hello,
> Just found this forum and am loving the pictures of all the pups! We have a Race x Shona puppy, born 3/30/10. I've seen a couple other members here with Race puppies - anybody have a Shona baby? Would love to see pictures and will post a few of Harvey here!


I have a Race and Brandie baby and he looks so much like Harvey. He was one year this past October 5th. Here is a pic.


----------



## jer216

Wow they do look a lot alike! Thanks for the picture, he's a nice looking dog!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

walexk said:


> I have a Race and Brandie baby and he looks so much like Harvey. He was one year this past October 5th. Here is a pic.


Happy Birthday Gable! What a great picture! 
As Dick would say - Race is sure "throwing" some handsome puppies!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Cross Your Fingers for Buehler - Tomorrow is the Day*

Hi Everyone!
Yes - Tomorrow morning at 7:00am Buehler is scheduled to visit the Vet's clinic to have his manhood permanently adjusted. He was 8 months old on October 6th. We're hopeful it will be an uneventful day. These pictures were taken today on our walk. It will interesting to see if Shelby shows any motherly concern for him when he returns home... 
Hope everyone is doing well!
Diane


----------



## walexk

He has grown into a handsome young man. He is going to do just fine. Gable sends his good thoughts and knows what he is going through.
Let us know how he does.


----------



## kaysy

Marty said to tell Buehler it was a snap...ahem. Good luck in keeping him quiet. He is a wonderful looking dog.


----------



## kaysy

Do you groom him yourself, or a professional?


----------



## walexk

Just checking in to see how Buehler is doing.


----------



## jer216

Kaysy, not sure who you're asking but I'll pipe in  We groom Harvey ourselves, bought the grooming table and supplies from Dick on puppy pick up day. How about you?


----------



## walexk

jer216 said:


> Kaysy, not sure who you're asking but I'll pipe in  We groom Harvey ourselves, bought the grooming table and supplies from Dick on puppy pick up day. How about you?


I did the same thing. I wish I had better scissors, though. I bought the ones from Dick and they are really not that great at cutting. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kaysy

Since Marty is our 2nd Dichi golden, we didn't get the entire grooming lesson. I just buy grooming things that I think will work and sit on the floor with Marty at groom time. I was actually asking about Buehler's grooming as he would be a bro to Marty, but thanks for the input. I'm sure we all have a little extra hair floating around this time of year.


----------



## LadyCatDLR

*Shaggy Dog(s)*



kaysy said:


> Do you groom him yourself, or a professional?


Hi Gang! Sorry it's taken me so long to respond. Hope everyone is well.
I'm happy to report that Buehler has recovered beautifully from his surgery. It was nice to have a mellow puppy for 24 hours. Other than that - same 'ol Buehler!
Kaysy - I'm embarrassed to say that both Shelby and Buehler are woefully lacking in grooming. I think they are both looking pretty shaggy in the pictures I posted. We took them to a dog groomer in town about 2 1/2 months ago - but that's about it - except for brushing. They are constantly wrestling and slobbering all over eachother so sometimes it feels like a futile effort. Both dogs have been shedding like crazy - I'll never understand why they lose hair when the weather starts getting colder!


----------



## walexk

Glad to hear he is doing fine.


----------



## LakeShoreDrive

*Aversion to cars?*

Hello friends, random question here, but hoping someone has an idea that may help. Our 9-month old Dichi golden (Bollinger) absolutely hates riding in the car. Now that he is 60+ pounds, getting him into the car is getting nearly impossible for my wife. Bollinger puts on the brakes when you get within 6 feet of the car making it even harder to get him in. We've tried treats, tennis balls, nothing works.

We think this all started the first day we picked him up from Dichi. He threw up about 5 times in the car on the way home to Chicago, and it was very sad. Dick said it does happen. Seems like Bollinger hasn't lost that sense of the car making him sick.

Since then, he has gotten sick but maybe 2-3 times in a van that sometimes takes him to and from a dog playgroup, but nothing recently.

Any ideas for how we can make the car more fun for him? Our last golden loved riding around with us - errands, anything. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Our oldest golden used to get sick in the car - he was just so excited. We have two Dichi goldens as well, but they have never been sick in the car. Our oldest did seem to out grow it. I do walk them alot before we take off anywhere so they just relax. I would try to get rid of some of the excess energy and not feed your pup just before the ride.

Hope this helps.


----------



## walexk

Gable is obsessed with riding in the car. I think he would live in their if he could. All I have to say is, "Wanna go for a ride?" and he goes just crazy. Wish I had more ideas. I had to have ideas on how to make him less excited about car rides and that was taking trips that didn't go anywhere to break him of always thinking he was going somewhere.
Good luck, though. I wish I had better help for you.


----------



## JavagirlWisc

Here are a few pictures of our new Dichi golden boy, Scupper. He was born on February 11th and we've had him home for almost 2 weeks now. His parents are Chance and Molly.

He's very smart, sweet, and cuddly. The only problem he's having so far is settling down in his crate. He's fine when the door is open (we're feeding him in there and his water is there) but as soon as we close the door, watch out! He can howl like nobody's business!

He has thrown up at least once on almost every car ride he's been on so far. The last few I think he was ok so maybe he's getting better. Let's hope.


----------



## walexk

He is adorable!! Congratulations on your new Dichi. You will be very happy. I know I am.


----------



## LadyCatDLR

Oh My Gosh! Scupper is SO HANDSOME - and your post brought back memories of the excitement of bringing our new puppy home! 

I haven't been able to log in to the Forum in a while - and your post reminded me of how nice it was to find folks who were going through the same thing! I am looking forward to going back through the posts and looking at all of the puppy pictures again! 

Best wishes! Diane


----------



## magiclover

Congratulations! Scupper is adorable! I hope the crate thing is getting better. Jazz was a bit of a hellion in hers as well in the beginning. :


----------



## Florabora22

magiclover said:


> Congratulations! Scupper is adorable! I hope the crate thing is getting better. Jazz was a bit of a hellion in hers as well in the beginning. :



Yup, Flora too. But with proper training and patience (something that I lacked at the time, lol) the crate training will improve. If you're lucky like I was, by the time Scupper is 4 or 5 months you won't even need a crate!

Scupper is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## JavagirlWisc

magiclover said:


> Congratulations! Scupper is adorable! I hope the crate thing is getting better. Jazz was a bit of a hellion in hers as well in the beginning. :


Well, the secret to the crate was NOT following Dick's advice.  He said not to cover the crate but at night we started draping a blanket over the top and sides (so he can still see out the door) and he hasn't made a peep since! Isn't that crazy it would make so much difference?!


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Scupper is so adorable. It wasn't that long ago that Dundee was that small. Dundee is a Race and Moula pup from Dichi and is 8 mos old. What a love he is.You are right to cover the crate as that has always helped my pups settle and know that it for the long "nap". Good luck with Scupper and happy training!


----------



## walexk

Dundee looks great. Thanks for sharing this great picture.


----------



## Florabora22

Any recent photos of Dichi dogs? I am missing Flora so much right now and I'd love to see pictures of dogs that look like her!

ETA: Saw the picture of Dundee... SO handsome!

Here's a picture of Flora back home with my parents over Easter:


----------



## walexk

Here is one of Gable from the winter.


----------



## Florabora22

D'aw, he has his Elvis face on. I love that look.


----------



## magiclover

Aww Kim you must be missing Flora so much. How much longer will she be staying with your parents?


----------



## Florabora22

magiclover said:


> Aww Kim you must be missing Flora so much. How much longer will she be staying with your parents?


Hopefully not as long as I'd thought! I'm going to North Carolina in June to join my professor and write my thesis with her, and originally I was going to have to stay somewhere that didn't allow pets... now she's looking into a house that *may* allow a dog. If not, then Flora will be with my folks until August.

Lol, I honestly think Flora would prefer to stay in Illinois though - she HATES hot weather. :doh:


----------



## magiclover

Well I hope she can be with you again soon. I'm hoping for some hot weather in Illinois this summer when we move back!


----------



## Florabora22

You're moving back from the UK? Permanently?

And... please don't say that, lol. I want it to be nice in Illinois - 70s, 80s - when I come back in August. After spending last summer down here when it was 110 degrees at some time, I do NOT want another hot summer!


----------



## StorminNorman

Hey all,
Norman is an offspring of Moulah and Race. He is totally awesome, mellow, yet spunky, sweet, and adorable. Also, a total mama's boy! I am trying to add pics, but it says I am missing a security token???


----------



## rubysdoghouse

StorminNorman said:


> Hey all,
> Norman is an offspring of Moulah and Race. He is totally awesome, mellow, yet spunky, sweet, and adorable. Also, a total mama's boy! I am trying to add pics, but it says I am missing a security token???


Hi StorminNorman. I also have a Race-Moula pup named Dundee. He was a August of 2010 baby. How old is Norman? I hope he has the same temperament as my Dundee does. He is just a absolutely wonderful dog. He is also very much a Momma's boy and I love him to pieces. I have him in a Canine Good Citizen class and he is doing great! I am going to put his Therapy Dog certification on him so I can use him for visiting nursing homes, hospitals and reading to rover. He is such a joy to have and I would buy another pup from Dick and Chris in a heartbeat. I would love to see pics of Norman.


----------



## kaysy

Dundee is gorgeous. Good luck on the Therapy Dog cert. We were going to do that w Marty, but he just doesn't have the exposure to people. Everyone he meets is his BEST friend, it's like we keep him in a closet and this is the first person he's ever seen.


----------



## walexk

kaysy said:


> Dundee is gorgeous. Good luck on the Therapy Dog cert. We were going to do that w Marty, but he just doesn't have the exposure to people. Everyone he meets is his BEST friend, it's like we keep him in a closet and this is the first person he's ever seen.


I so get that. Gable is the same way. He runs and cries and whimpers. Once he gets that out of his system, he goes on with his business. He is just so excited to see people.


----------



## StorminNorman

rubysdoghouse said:


> Hi StorminNorman. I also have a Race-Moula pup named Dundee. He was a August of 2010 baby. How old is Norman? I hope he has the same temperament as my Dundee does. He is just a absolutely wonderful dog. He is also very much a Momma's boy and I love him to pieces. I have him in a Canine Good Citizen class and he is doing great! I am going to put his Therapy Dog certification on him so I can use him for visiting nursing homes, hospitals and reading to rover. He is such a joy to have and I would buy another pup from Dick and Chris in a heartbeat. I would love to see pics of Norman.


Norman is a littermate to your Dundee, awww. He has a fantastic temperament. He was actually so mellow we used to worry something was wrong with him! :uhoh: Now that he has been neutered he is a litte more spunky..funny it should be the opposite...but I think he his just getting to a more spunky age in general. He is just 9 months old, as you know, (although I think I accidentally posted that he is 10 mo...oops)
He just earned his CGC last month. Now he is doing a K9 Kids class with my 10 year old son. It's funny because he keeps looking over at me, like "don't leave me here...I'll do what the kid says, but I'm watching you...don't leave me!" Norman is awesome. I, however, will never get another dog from Dick and Chris for personal reasons. Check out my page. So far the only pics I have posted are from the litter on visit day. See if you can pick out Dundee!!!: I know I cannot tell who's who!


----------



## magiclover

StorminNorman said:


> Hey all,
> Norman is an offspring of Moulah and Race. He is totally awesome, mellow, yet spunky, sweet, and adorable. Also, a total mama's boy! I am trying to add pics, but it says I am missing a security token???


 
I'm glad you found your way onto the main forum. I hope you are able to post pictures of Norman here soon. I did see some on your page though. Welcome again.


----------



## StorminNorman

Okay, I will try to post some pics of Norman!:crossfing Okay it didn't work. I will try again!


----------



## StorminNorman

Okay attempt number two!:crossfing


----------



## Florabora22

Aw, he's a cutie! Such a blonde! Was that taken during the big blizzard this last winter? I was sad I missed it.


----------



## StorminNorman

Yes, the picture was taken in February of this year.


----------



## magiclover

Aww he is adorable!! Jazz used to be very blonde. She has just recently started darkening on her back and she is almost 3.

Keep adding pictures, people love them.


----------



## akrein62

*Teddy*

I haven't posted a picture of Teddy in a while. Here's one from a couple months ago. He's about 2 1/2 years old here.


----------



## magiclover

Hi brother Teddy! You are very good looking just like me! Love Jazz. :wavey:


----------



## kaysy

He's so handsome. "Someone" is doing a great job of grooming, wish I could get Marty's ears to look like that.


----------



## rkcuff

Hi everyone. We just joined the forum yesterday. We just lost our DICHI golden to canine lymphoma last week. He was from Gambler and Jordan whelped May 3, 2002. I am wondering if anyone out there is a littermate to our beloved "Bovie". He was the last pup in his litter to be picked but had the well-known DICHI temperament. We miss him terribly but am grateful to have had him in our lives for 9 years. We spoke with Dick and Chris a week before his death and they were almost as upset as we were. 

As a side note, I saw a few references in this thread about Chris not responding to email over the past month or so. We had the same experience and Dick told us that she lost her father unexpectedly and it has been a rough month or so for her. I think she is trying to catch up with all the requests now.


----------



## walexk

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your Bovie. I know it must have been hard. Also, thanks for updating us on Chris. Our thoughts are with her as well.


----------



## magiclover

Welcome rkcuff to the forum. I'm so sorry about your loss of Bovie. I just lost one of my Dichi dogs "Magic" to Lymphoma in March. We miss her so much but were fortunate to have had her for 11.5 years. I also have Jazz who is almost 3 and a brother to Teddy whose owner started this thread. We will be adding a new Dichi pup in August and are very excited about bringing him into our lives. Jazz has been very lonely without Magic and we know she will be so excited to have the new puppy.

We would love to see some pictures of Bovie when you feel ready to share them.


----------



## silental

We lost Samantha (sister to Tina) on June 2...a Dichi Golden out of Amber and Surfurr. We're on the list for a puppy. Have no idea who the parents of upcoming Dichi litters are but miss Samantha terribly!!! She was a wonderful Golden!!!


----------



## silental

Here's our Samantha. Looks a lot like another photo posted earlier of another Dichi Golden. Dick called a few days ago and our new puppy will be ready the week of Aug. 15. Daughter of Harley and Tiffany. Can't wait to go see the litter.


----------



## rkcuff

Sorry to hear about your Samantha. It is so hard to lose them. We also will be getting one of the puppies from Harley and Tiffany!


----------



## magiclover

silental said:


> Here's our Samantha. Looks a lot like another photo posted earlier of another Dichi Golden. Dick called a few days ago and our new puppy will be ready the week of Aug. 15. Daughter of Harley and Tiffany. Can't wait to go see the litter.


I'm so sorry about your loss of Samantha. I lost Magic in March and it is still so hard. I wonder if you are thinking of my dog when you say Samantha looks like one of the Dichi dogs on here. Magic's mother was Amber as well.

I am also getting a puppy from Tiffany and Harley's litter. I will be getting a boy. I'm excited to hear that we will have sibling puppies along with rkcuff!


----------



## ggdenny

It's so nice to see all the Dichi goldens, and so sad to read about the Dichi's that have passed on to the Bridge. I wish there were some way for us to maintain a family tree with all the Dichi goldens, their parents, their ages and ultimately when and how they passed.

Anyway, here's a picture of Connor taken just yesterday. He's the son of Race and Dancer and is now 2 years and 8 months old.


----------



## magiclover

Connor is looking so good. He has the nicest coat.


----------



## silental

magiclover said:


> I'm so sorry about your loss of Samantha. I lost Magic in March and it is still so hard. I wonder if you are thinking of my dog when you say Samantha looks like one of the Dichi dogs on here. Magic's mother was Amber as well.
> 
> I am also getting a puppy from Tiffany and Harley's litter. I will be getting a boy. I'm excited to hear that we will have sibling puppies along with rkcuff!


Absolutely I was thinking of your dog, Magic. Amazing that they had the same mom! I'm sure glad I joined this group and posted here. I mentioned this forum when talking to Dick and that I had read a post from someone getting a puppy from Joy's litter, born, I believe, May 27.

I am sorry about your loss of Magic. I still keep thinking, off and on, that Sam is somewhere in the house. I'm sure you have those moments too. 

I've seen Harley in person at the IKC Dog Show at McCormick Place in Chicago in Feb. (I believe) of this year. Good looking dog! We're getting a female and Dick said he's keeping one and there is one person ahead of us. There are 4 females in the litter so we wil get to choose from two. It makes me sad as I type this to be turning one down. It's VERY nice to know there are two of you getting puppies from the same litter! :wavey: 

My daugher has a female from Gambler and Dancer and she had the pick of 5 females. She told Dick she wanted to buy all of them. She was holding one and asked, "How do I pick one?". I said, why not the one you're holding. That puppy became her "Madison" ("Maddie"), now just over 5 years old. She is wonderful. Typical Dichi Golden.


----------



## magiclover

silental said:


> Absolutely I was thinking of your dog, Magic. Amazing that they had the same mom! I'm sure glad I joined this group and posted here. I mentioned this forum when talking to Dick and that I had read a post from someone getting a puppy from Joy's litter, born, I believe, May 27.
> 
> I am sorry about your loss of Magic. I still keep thinking, off and on, that Sam is somewhere in the house. I'm sure you have those moments too.
> 
> I've seen Harley in person at the IKC Dog Show at McCormick Place in Chicago in Feb. (I believe) of this year. Good looking dog! We're getting a female and Dick said he's keeping one and there is one person ahead of us. There are 4 females in the litter so we wil get to choose from two. It makes me sad as I type this to be turning one down. It's VERY nice to know there are two of you getting puppies from the same litter! :wavey:
> 
> My daugher has a female from Gambler and Dancer and she had the pick of 5 females. She told Dick she wanted to buy all of them. She was holding one and asked, "How do I pick one?". I said, why not the one you're holding. That puppy became her "Madison" ("Maddie"), now just over 5 years old. She is wonderful. Typical Dichi Golden.


I miss Magic terribly still. We have just moved back from the UK this weekend to our house in Illinois and it's strange not having her here. Jazz lived here for about 8 months before we moved to the UK but my memories in this house are all about Magic. It almost feels like losing her all over again.

We have the 1st pick of 7 boys so imagine that I am turning down 6 of them! Sometimes having too many choices is not good lol! I know Dick and Chris will be helpful in guiding us to the right pup for Jazz. I am excited to see all of our puppies posted on here when we get them. 

Where in Illinois do you live?


----------



## silental

silental said:


> We lost Samantha (sister to Tina) on June 2...a Dichi Golden out of Amber and Surfurr. We're on the list for a puppy. Have no idea who the parents of upcoming Dichi litters are but miss Samantha terribly!!! She was a wonderful Golden!!!


Coudn't see an edit button on this post. Maybe there is a time limit for editing? Anyway, Samantha was put down on June 7, 1911...not June 2.


----------



## silental

magiclover said:


> We have the 1st pick of 7 boys so imagine that I am turning down 6 of them! Where in Illinois do you live?


Wow! There are 11 puppies in the litter? I hope they're all well fed! 

We live in Palatine. There is a Dichi Golden a few blocks from us..."Riley". They bought Riley after seeing our Samantha and getting our recommendation for a Dichi puppy from Dick and Chris. 

Picking 1 from 7 will be hard! Even 1 from 2 will be! You're obviously going to get yours before we get ours. Are you going up to see the litter beforehand? Dick said we could come after July 25.

Where in Illinois are you?


----------



## walexk

I am so excited (and jealous) for both of you. I still remember selecting Gable. Or should I say, Gable selected me. I thought it would be difficult but it was surprisingly easy. I know you have both gone through it before. 
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## magiclover

silental said:


> Wow! There are 11 puppies in the litter? I hope they're all well fed!
> 
> We live in Palatine. There is a Dichi Golden a few blocks from us..."Riley". They bought Riley after seeing our Samantha and getting our recommendation for a Dichi puppy from Dick and Chris.
> 
> Picking 1 from 7 will be hard! Even 1 from 2 will be! You're obviously going to get yours before we get ours. Are you going up to see the litter beforehand? Dick said we could come after July 25.
> 
> Where in Illinois are you?


We are in Wadsworth which is very close to Gurnee. I live just a few miles from Six Flags. We probably won't go and see the litter, we have alot going on with moving back. I did ask Chris to send pictures if they take any of the puppies.


----------



## magiclover

walexk said:


> I am so excited (and jealous) for both of you. I still remember selecting Gable. Or should I say, Gable selected me. I thought it would be difficult but it was surprisingly easy. I know you have both gone through it before.
> Can't wait to see pictures.



Maybe it's time for Gable to have a brother or sister....lol!


----------



## rkcuff

Here is a picture of Bovie from this December. He was 7 months into treatment for lymphoma at this time.


----------



## magiclover

Bovie was adorable. I wish we could keep them forever.


----------



## silental

walexk said:


> I am so excited (and jealous) for both of you. I still remember selecting Gable. Or should I say, Gable selected me. I thought it would be difficult but it was surprisingly easy. I know you have both gone through it before.
> Can't wait to see pictures.


Thanks for your post. I like that...your puppy "selected you". It's funny some of the reasons we use. When we were selecting Samantha...I believe we again had the pick of two. We picked her because she would return to her mother, Amber, more often than the other puppy when we had them out. Other than that, they were identical. So we used Tom Petty's, "Free Fallin" (She's a good girl, loves her mama") as "her song".


----------



## walexk

magiclover said:


> Maybe it's time for Gable to have a brother or sister....lol!


Don't tempt me. I let Chris know that I would be interested in taking Brandie, Gable's mother, when she is retired.
I really want another one, though.


----------



## magiclover

walexk said:


> Don't tempt me. I let Chris know that I would be interested in taking Brandie, Gable's mother, when she is retired.
> I really want another one, though.


I love having two. I can't wait for the new one to be here.


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Oh I am so very excited for you new Dichi puppy owners to be. It was 1 year ago that I was impatiently waiting for my Dichi pup to be born. Dundee is my first Dichi pup and is the best! He is a Race X Moulah pup born 10 months ago in August. There was 7 boys and no girls from his litter. I had five to choose from and it was really hard as they are a so uniform in body and personality. In the end I guess he was the one that caught my eye but I think any of them would have been a winner. Good luck to you. Please post pics when you get them.


----------



## silental

Dundee is a beautiful dog!


----------



## silental

Here is a pic I took today of Tiffany and her boys. We had the four girls still outside the kennel.


----------



## magiclover

silental said:


> Here is a pic I took today of Tiffany and her boys. We had the four girls still outside the kennel.



One of these beautiful boys will be mine. Now how to pick one is the hard part!


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Oh lucky you! A new baby is going to be headed your way and they are all so cute!!! If all the pups in the pics are boys and the 4 girls were still outside she had a huge litter. Do you have a name picked out yet? How old are the pups when you saw them and when do you get to pick yours up? If you find it hard to pick I totally understand as in Dundee's litter there was 7 boys and I had five to choose from. They were all beautiful as you see from the pic of him and his brothers. Keep us posted and good luck with you new baby!


----------



## StorminNorman

Ah puppy love! Lucky you. Picking a puppy is oh so much fun! I was fortunate that Norman (from the same litter as Dundee) picked me. I had the first pick of seven and just as I thought I had one picked out, Norman came running over and clumsily fell into me lap. As he laid there upside down and looked at me I knew then I would take him home. He is the perfect match for me. We are inseperable!


----------



## ggdenny

I will always remember the day we picked up Connor from Dichi. It was so exciting and I can honestly say I fell in love with him instantly. Here's the first pic of Connor on the ride home from Portage to Madison.


----------



## magiclover

rubysdoghouse said:


> Oh lucky you! A new baby is going to be headed your way and they are all so cute!!! If all the pups in the pics are boys and the 4 girls were still outside she had a huge litter. Do you have a name picked out yet? How old are the pups when you saw them and when do you get to pick yours up? If you find it hard to pick I totally understand as in Dundee's litter there was 7 boys and I had five to choose from. They were all beautiful as you see from the pic of him and his brothers. Keep us posted and good luck with you new baby!



We pick him up on the 14th. We have the 1st pick of the 7 boys. Hopefully it won't be too tough. :crossfing We think we know what we are going to name him but we are going to wait until we see them I think to decide for sure. Silental is getting one of the girls, 2nd or 3rd pick I believe. rkcuff is getting a boy also I think.


----------



## walexk

Here is a pic of Gable on the ride home from Dichi. I still remember picking him. He came right up to me and I knew he was the one.


----------



## silental

rubysdoghouse said:


> Oh lucky you! A new baby is going to be headed your way and they are all so cute!!! If all the pups in the pics are boys and the 4 girls were still outside she had a huge litter. Do you have a name picked out yet? How old are the pups when you saw them and when do you get to pick yours up? If you find it hard to pick I totally understand as in Dundee's litter there was 7 boys and I had five to choose from. They were all beautiful as you see from the pic of him and his brothers. Keep us posted and good luck with you new baby!


We pick "Lucy" up on 8/15. Can't wait! Tiffany (2 years old) had 11 in this litter...not sure (don't remember) if it is her first. They were 5 weeks old in the pic. We will never know which of the ones we saw on 7/28 will turn out to be Lucy. We will have the pick of two. Dick and Chris are keeping a female and there is one person ahead of us.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

We went up to Dichi yesterday. We are on the list to get a puppy from Chance and Molly. They should be ready to go home after 10/31. We are so excited!


----------



## magiclover

Congratulations! That is very exciting. I know it will be hard to wait.


----------



## Siques

Sometimes you just have to go with your intuition! Congrats!! How much fun! 

Our boys will be close in age and "cousins"! We bring him home the week before you will. Thank goodness for this forum and all the help and support they will give us in the next few months!


----------



## silental

Kara...your Sophie looks a lot like our Samantha. Sam was born 12/15/2000 and went to Rainbow Bridge on 6/7/2011. She was a Surfurr X Amber puppy. I'll NEVER forget her!!!


----------



## JavagirlWisc

I posted a Scupper Fall Photo Shoot thread to the pictures forum. Scupper will be 8 months old on the 11th, from the Chance/Molly February litter. I think he is a handsome devil!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

JavagirlWisc said:


> I posted a Scupper Fall Photo Shoot thread to the pictures forum. Scupper will be 8 months old on the 11th, from the Chance/Molly February litter. I think he is a handsome devil!


He sure is a handsome guy! Great pictures.


----------



## Siques

Here are some photos from our Dichi visit yesterday 10/7 - these are the boys from the Harley & Pudge litter born 9/2.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/18816-siques-albums2108-harley-pudge-boys.html


----------



## walexk

They are just adorable. I am getting a girl from the Brandie X Race litter. They were born on 9/23/11.


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Mr. Bojangles said:


> We went up to Dichi yesterday. We are on the list to get a puppy from Chance and Molly. They should be ready to go home after 10/31. We are so excited!


 Good for you guys!! To open your hearts up for a new Golden so soon after Bo passed says how much you love the breed. Bo is smiling knowing that you are going to love another like you loved him.
1 year ago I was picking up my DICHI pup from Race/Moulah litter. I do very well remember Chance as he is an awesome dog. Dick and Chris are very good to work with and have absolutely wonderful dogs. Keep us posted and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## magiclover

Siques said:


> Here are some photos from our Dichi visit yesterday 10/7 - these are the boys from the Harley & Pudge litter born 9/2.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/18816-siques-albums2108-harley-pudge-boys.html



They are so cute and fluffy! It will be so wonderful when you can bring him home!!


----------



## mari

Siques said:


> Here are some photos from our Dichi visit yesterday 10/7 - these are the boys from the Harley & Pudge litter born 9/2.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/18816-siques-albums2108-harley-pudge-boys.html


Hello - I am new to the forum and this thread, but was excited to find this as we are getting a girl from the Pudge x Harley litter born 9/2! We visited on 10/4 and are counting the days until we bring one home. We lost our Amberac's Sienna Sunrise on 7/16/11 at age 10.5 and still miss her dearly. We are excited about the new addition to the family and are looking forward to having some paws padding around the house again!


----------



## Siques

Hi Mari!
Wow - our stories are similar - I lost my Sophie on 7/8/11 and she was 9.5!
I'm surprised you are getting a girl - they were so few of them! They are so cute!

I am glad you found the forum - you will find some of the most supportive, knowledgeable, funny, nice folks on this site - I hope you check back often as I would love to hear how your pup is doing!


----------



## rubysdoghouse

HI to all the DICH family and soon to be DICHI family. I want to add a brag to this thread if that is ok. My "DICHI That's A Croc", Dundee, passed his therapy dog test yesterday at 13 months old. He was absolutly awesome at the nursing home. He is a Race and Moulah pup born Aug 24th 2010. Now he has his CGC and TDI and our next step is to certify for R.E.A.D program and work on getting his AKC's ThD title. I so love those DICHI pups. Happy training to all and enjoy the fresh puppy breath to those getting new babies. (I love puppy breath) Please keep the picture coming of the new arrivals.


----------



## kaysy

Congrat to you and Dundee, that's wonderful. We so wanted to do that with Marty, but he's just too excited around people and now isn't big on other dogs. Dundee is beautiful.


----------



## magiclover

Welcome to you Mari! Glad to have you joining our Dichi group and we look forward to seeing pictures of your new puppy.

Congratulations to Dundee on passing his therapy test. Way to go!!!!


----------



## mari

Hi Kara! We do have similar stories - so nice to find those common ties here! When do you pick up your pup? Ours will come home on October 25 and the closer it gets, the more trouble I am having concentrating on anything else! We will have two girls to choose from after Dick and Chris choose theirs. That will be hard enough, I am kind of glad that we don't have to choose from five or six! Although from what I've seen from our visits (and here) they are all awesome dogs! 

Also, it seems that silental and I had "half-sisters" from Surfurr (although our Sienna, born Jan 2001, was from an Amberac mom, not a Dichi) and will also have half-sisters from Harley! 

Here's a pic of the three sisters from the Pudge x Harley litter born 9/2 (hopefully - first try at this!). Looking forward to posting more in about 10 days!


----------



## walexk

mari said:


> Hi Kara! We do have similar stories - so nice to find those common ties here! When do you pick up your pup? Ours will come home on October 25 and the closer it gets, the more trouble I am having concentrating on anything else! We will have two girls to choose from after Dick and Chris choose theirs. That will be hard enough, I am kind of glad that we don't have to choose from five or six! Although from what I've seen from our visits (and here) they are all awesome dogs!
> 
> Also, it seems that silental and I had "half-sisters" from Surfurr (although our Sienna, born Jan 2001, was from an Amberac mom, not a Dichi) and will also have half-sisters from Harley!
> 
> Here's a pic of the three sisters from the Pudge x Harley litter born 9/2 (hopefully - first try at this!). Looking forward to posting more in about 10 days!


Congratulations on your new Dichi girl. They are just adorable. I am getting a girl from the Brandie X Race litter that will be ready the middle of November. I have second pick of four. Counting the days.


----------



## mari

*Introducing "Kula"*

We picked up our Dichi girl yesterday. Her name is "Kula" (full AKC name yet to be decided). She is from Pudge and Harley, born Sept. 2. She has already won our hearts, although she has quite the lungs on her letting us know she doesn't like the crate! Hoping we can nip that quickly...:crossfing


----------



## walexk

mari said:


> We picked up our Dichi girl yesterday. Her name is "Kula" (full AKC name yet to be decided). She is from Pudge and Harley, born Sept. 2. She has already won our hearts, although she has quite the lungs on her letting us know she doesn't like the crate! Hoping we can nip that quickly...:crossfing


She looks so excited to go home. I remember the first night when Gable came home wondering how all that noise came out of something so little. It got better in just one day so good luck. I am getting ready to go through it again in three weeks when I bring a girl home from Dichi.


----------



## Siques

Oh my gosh Mari! She is sooooo cute! My pickup is this Friday! Keep us posted on how she is doing the next couple days.


----------



## magiclover

Siques said:


> Oh my gosh Mari! She is sooooo cute! My pickup is this Friday! Keep us posted on how she is doing the next couple days.


I'm excited for both of you!!!!


----------



## silental

mari said:


> We picked up our Dichi girl yesterday. Her name is "Kula" (full AKC name yet to be decided). She is from Pudge and Harley, born Sept. 2. She has already won our hearts, although she has quite the lungs on her letting us know she doesn't like the crate! Hoping we can nip that quickly...:crossfing












Half sisters. Looks like you're at a Culver's. We took this photo of "Lucy" at one too on our way home. Tiffany x Harley girl 4 months old last Friday. Kula is too cute!!!


----------



## mari

Silental - Lucy is adorable! How big is she now? Our first visit to Dichi was the end of the week that the Tiffany x Harley pups went home. We thought Tiffany was gorgeous and we saw the pup that they kept from that litter. We have another thing in common - our late Sienna was a daughter of Surfurr, just like your Samantha. Sienna was born in January of 2001 and we lost her in July of this year. It was devastating, as she was healthy up until the very end (hemangiosarcoma in her heart - we had no idea until the autopsy). Sympathies to you on Samantha's loss. She looks like a sweetie.

Kula is doing better in her crate every day. We are starting to take her for walks around the block to tire her out and that seems to help her quiet down when we have to kennel her.

Here's a link to a video of her getting to know a new toy.
Kula vs bone - YouTube

Thanks to everyone for the welcome messages. It is so much fun to see all of the other Dichi dogs of various ages. All so beautiful!

(and yes, that is a Culver's! In Mt. Horeb)


----------



## silental

Hi Mari,

I just watched your YouTube video. Way cute. Kula is fluffier than Lucy when Lucy was at that age. She's developing a pretty, soft and somewhat wavy coat now and not as light colored as Tiffany. I'm guessing she's about 35 lbs. now. 

It took until a couple of weeks ago to get her through the night without her messing her crate. We had to leave her over a long weekend at about 3 months with our vet who boards dogs and that set her back a little with the potty (crate) training, I think. I was getting up twice a night to let her out for awhile both before and after this. Thank God that's over! We have a fenced backyard and I let her stay out for an hour or more a few times a day. 

I'll be really glad when the puppy biting stage is over!!! LOL. At least her baby teeth (some???) are gone or not as sharp. Lucy is much less of a Teddy Bear than Samantha was. She's certainly not shy! Lots of training left!!! It's totally worth it!!!

Good luck with Kula!!! :wavey:


----------



## Siques

aaaaaaah! Puppy breath and the pitter patter of little paws on the floor again! I love it!

The pickup at Dichi was awesome - got to meet Chris for the first time as she went through the puppy lineage and booklet. Puppy (still trying to decide between two names) did great on the hour long ride home - slept most of the way snuggled up in my arms. 

Got him home and introduced him to the living room and a few toys. Took him outside and he pooped and peed several times - no accidents in the house - yay!

Threw his new fave toy in his living room crate a few times and he went in to get it. Lots of praise and he did great! We sat down to have dinner after about an hour after we had gotten home and put him in his crate. Boy did he howl! But only for about 15 minutes and then he just sat there are watched us.

Took him out to play for another 1.5 hours in the living room and outside. Then took him to the bedroom at about 9pm and let him wander around and play for a few minutes. Threw his toys in the bedroom crate a few times and he wandered in to get them with no problem. 

I could tell he was getting very tired - he stuck his head under the bed with his back legs sticking out and fell asleep. I pulled him out, put him in his crate and he fell right back asleep. 

Yay! No screaming the first night! (We'll see how our luck goes tomorrow night! ha ha.) And we'll see how long he sleeps.

Here is the first pic...


----------



## magiclover

Kara I have been stalking this thread waiting for your update! He is so precious!! The first few nights when Maverick would start to whine or cry I would just put my fingers through the crate and he settled down quickly. Good luck! Can't wait to see more pictures and hear what you name him.


----------



## JavagirlWisc

To everyone with their new Dichi pups, congratulations! They are all adorable. 

As far as the first night/week crate goes, we had a horrible time with Scupper until we draped a blanket over the top/sides/back just leaving the front (door) side open. Then he slept through the night without a peep.


----------



## silental

Kara,

What a cutie!!!  Is he a Pudge x Harley puppy? I've read that Dick and Chris had three litters. I've lost track.


----------



## mari

Kara - He is so cute!! We showed Kula the picture of her brother but I don't think she gets it yet!  How did the first night go? Kula had just one really bad night so far - she got an upset stomach about 24 hrs after bringing her home. Seems that it was just all the excitement catching up with her. She recovered quickly and is doing better in her kennel every day. Putting a blanket over part of the kennel helps a lot! Good luck and have fun this weekend getting to know your new little guy!

- Mari & Kula


----------



## Siques

Hi there! We have a name... "Charley"! He is such a good puppy! Only one accident in the house so far. He is very snuggly and each time anyone picks him up he just melts in your arms and snuggles right in and relaxes.

He woke up last night at 12:30 and I took him out for a quick pee - he settled down after about 10 min in his crate. He woke up again at 3:30 and howled for about 15 min and we let him cry, he settled down again and slept until 6am.

He's had a busy day - visiting grandma, grandpa, great aunt and his uncle as well as the neighbors. He has been sleeping on and off most of the day. Right now he is sleeping just like the photo of Kula above - on the tiles in front of the fireplace! So cute!

Here are some photos from today...












http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rley-puppy-pictures-picture16555-102-2589.jpg


----------



## magiclover

Awww Charley is just precious. I'm so glad that the first night went well overall. Enjoy him and these wonderful first few days!!!


----------



## ggdenny

Charley is so adorable. He looks just like our Connor when we picked him up from Dichi. I see that you are in Madison - can I stop by and get my golden puppy fix?


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Charlie and Kula are soooo adorable. I cannot wait to pick up our puppy on the 2nd!!!


----------



## Siques

Charley update - he is doing great and sleeping through the night from 9pm to 6am! Yay! He sleeps a lot during the day and then around 4pm likes to run around outside and play with the neighbor dog and kids. 

He has had only 4 accidents in the house the entire week and is starting to walk towards the back door to let us know when he has to go out. He is very curious and likes to explore, but doesn't wander away from his humans too far.

Here are some more photos from yesterday...


----------



## silental

Charley is just too darn cute!!!


----------



## walexk

So glad to hear that Charlie is doing well. He is adorable. I am counting the days until I return to Dichi to pick up Olivia. The visit on Friday with Dick was terrific. He is such a wealth of knowledge and a pleasure to spend time with. This is my second go around with Goldens from him and couldn't be happier.


----------



## magiclover

Glad to hear that Charley is settling in well. He sure is a darling ball of fluff. 

Definitely on puppy watch for your new girl Walexk.


----------



## walexk

Just picked up Olivia from Dick and Chris today. She is a little spitfire. She did really well on the way home. We are still working on getting Gable and Olivia to be around each other. Dick said it would take a while and Gable is going to bark and growl at her originally. He has done both tonight. I am keeping them on leash when they are around each other on Dick's recommendation so that we are in total control of each other. Anybody have a time frame that it took your dogs to get used to a new puppy? I know it will take time but I would rather it been sooner than later.
Here are a few pics.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Awe, she is very sweet. Congratulations.

It did not take long. I watched them closely for a couple of weeks;however, I think they were comfortable within a week - maybe even less. My concern was that Marty is a very tall golden and he is unaware of his back-end. He bumps into people and gets very happy when he meets a new person or another dog. Still - he didn't growl - he just sorta did a little turn and got out of there when he heard the cries and all of us say in unison, "Marty!!!". Marty is "special" and can be very funny with small puppies or cats. My daughter's cat, Chloe, can get him to move from his resting spot with just one look. I was most concerned about his energy and potentially stepping on the pups. You'll do fine. Sweet dreams tonight : )


----------



## walexk

I remember the first night OH SO WELL!!!!!


----------



## silental

Walexk...your little Olivia is a _BEAUTIFUL_ Dichi puppy!!! Congratulations! :wavey:


----------



## walexk

silental said:


> Walexk...your little Olivia is a _BEAUTIFUL_ Dichi puppy!!! Congratulations! :wavey:


Thank you so much. It seems that all the Dichi's are just beautiful!!! Of course, I am very partial to my two!! LOL


----------



## walexk

Marty's Mom said:


> Awe, she is very sweet. Congratulations.
> 
> It did not take long. I watched them closely for a couple of weeks;however, I think they were comfortable within a week - maybe even less. My concern was that Marty is a very tall golden and he is unaware of his back-end. He bumps into people and gets very happy when he meets a new person or another dog. Still - he didn't growl - he just sorta did a little turn and got out of there when he heard the cries and all of us say in unison, "Marty!!!". Marty is "special" and can be very funny with small puppies or cats. My daughter's cat, Chloe, can get him to move from his resting spot with just one look. I was most concerned about his energy and potentially stepping on the pups. You'll do fine. Sweet dreams tonight : )


Well, I am so pleasantly surprised about the nights. After two nights, she has slept both of them without a whimper AND without an accident. Still having a couple in the house but she is really good about going outside. Of course, we are taking her out every half an hour. Gable is starting to settle in. Now it just looks like he wants to play and doesn't understand why he can't. Just too big. It is all coming together.


----------



## IndyBindy

What handsome pups!


----------



## walexk

Gable and Olivia continue to get along better and better. Gable just doesn't like when she gets behind him. He REALLY wants to play with her but he is still too big and want to rough house. When we take them both out in the car for a ride, Olivia sits in my Mom's lap and Gable rest his head on top of Olivia. VERY cute!!
Will post more pictures soon.


----------



## rkcuff

Congratulations to all of you with new Dichi puppies! Adorable pictures, one and all! Perhaps I am biased, but I think we are some very lucky owners!


----------



## walexk

Well, I have two graduates. Olivia is a STAR puppy graduate and Gable passed his CGC test on his first try. I am so proud of the "kids".


----------



## magiclover

That is awesome! Well done Gable and Olivia!


----------



## Maxnmurph

Getting our first Dichi golden in June from Harley x Pudge. Just so excited. Can't stand the wait!


----------



## Dexter12

Ru--ohh I shouldn't have looked at this thread, such beautiful puppies and I'd only have to drive through Minnesota and then Wisconsin. I don't think the other half could handle another puppy


----------



## Maxnmurph

Judging from all the posts on this thread I think our family will be in for a wonderful, loving, intelligent and beautiful addition to our family. Counting down the days!!!!


----------



## magiclover

Maxnmurph said:


> Getting our first Dichi golden in June from Harley x Pudge. Just so excited. Can't stand the wait!


Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new puppy!


----------



## walexk

Maxnmurph said:


> Judging from all the posts on this thread I think our family will be in for a wonderful, loving, intelligent and beautiful addition to our family. Counting down the days!!!!


I am sure that you will be more than happy with your new Dichi golden. I have two and couldn't be more pleased. They are wonderful, fun loving and great additions to my family.
can't wait for pictures. Have you visited the litter yet?


----------



## Maxnmurph

Visiting Monday and I just can not stand the wait!!!!!


----------



## m1ke2006

Maxnmurph said:


> Getting our first Dichi golden in June from Harley x Pudge. Just so excited. Can't stand the wait!


I am also getting my first male Dichi golden in June from Harley x Pudge.

How was your visit to Dichi today? I am very excited to visit the litter on Thursday!


----------



## Maxnmurph

I'm so happy to meet you! How was your visit? Ours was wonderful! Did you have a favorite? They all looked pretty much the same to me...all of them outstandingly gorgeous! They were pretty tired when we were there. They had just moved up to the house a few hours before we got there. It was a wonderful visit and now time is just crawling. A couple more weeks...feels like an eternity.


----------



## m1ke2006

Glad to hear your visit was wonderful! 

Our first visit was great as well! When we first got there, they were all pretty tired/timid, but after about 5 minutes of us sitting on the floor, they started to walk around causing mischief! It was so funny! Like you, they all looked pretty similar to each other. I'm sure when we visit them on pick up day, their personalities will be a little more defined! It was a joy to see them at such a young age! 

Are you getting a male or female? 

Did Dick give you grooming lessons while you were there? I found the lesson very informative and helpful! You could tell that Dick and Chris really love their dogs when they go into so much detail to ensure their puppies are placed in a good home! We are very lucky to have picked such a wonderful breeder! 

Just under 2 weeks now! It can't come fast enough!


----------



## Maxnmurph

Yes...we are getting a male. We are last pick, which is fine with me. I feel it is meant to be whomever is left for us. Yes, we did the grooming lesson as well and Dick was just wonderful. I wanted to ask you...did Dick mention if he blow dries them after a bath? I want my pup to look as close to Dicks standards as possible. The Dichi's at the dog show were stunning. He never mentioned blow drying to us so I was curious. It's on my list to ask him on pick up day. Our new baby will be named Henry. How about yours? Just one week left...a last minute stop at the pet store to pick up some puppy food and we are all set! The drive to WI next week is going to be the LONGET EVER! Let's post some photos when we get them home. There is also someone else getting a Dichi from this litter on this forum. Look up "anyone else getting a Dichi this summer". He is from Kansas and very excited as we are.


----------



## Maxnmurph

Picked up our Dichi King Henry Bright As The Sun (Henry) today and he is stunningly beautiful. We're really tired tonight so, as soon as he gets a bath tomorrow I will post pictures.


----------



## m1ke2006

We picked up Apollo on Tuesday and still can't get over how cute he is! Here are some photos of our adventures so far:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1169...s/5753756115074823377?authkey=CLDXoJP8592ZwgE


----------



## magiclover

Mike your pictures of Apollo are adorable! Enjoy every minute of it. I can't believe Maverick is going to be 1 this week.


----------



## silental

Outstanding photos! Too cute!!! Without looking back through your posts, I'll bet the father is Harley.  We have a Tiffany x Harley puppy, Lucy, and I see a lot in common. :wave:


----------



## walexk

Just adorable. They grow up so quick so enjoy the puppy stage and take LOTS of pictures.


----------



## m1ke2006

Thanks! I will most more pictures to that album as I take them! And yes... his father is Harley. He is from the Harley x Pudge litter, born on 4/22! 

Here is a video of him playing on his first night home:


----------



## Laurie

Oh my goodness...that is the cutest thing ever!!! I forgot how absolutely goofy puppies can be....but guess I will find out again soon!

He's adorable!


----------



## silental

Great video. The next litter after our Lucy's (Tiffany x Harley) was one from Pudge x Harley...born in Aug. 2011. So this is her 2nd. litter with Harley in less than a year? As soon as my daughter and wife saw Pudge, they wanted to wait for that litter. I couldn't!!!  And am happy with Lucy. I think they got some of their sassiness (Lucy sure has some :uhoh from Harley. 

Apolo is a big fuzz ball like our Samantha was as a puppy. (Dich's Amber x Surfurr)


----------



## mari

Congratulations on the arrival of Apollo and the other Dichi goldens this summer! Our Kula is also from Harley x Pudge (born 9/2/11). Her coat is getting thicker by the day and we certainly do see the Harley in both her looks and actions. 

I added a few new pictures here today. We have so many - it seems every minute she does something that's irresistibly adorable and we have to grab the camera! 









Also, here is a video of her playing in the sprinkler and garden hose.

We love our Dichi girl!


----------



## *Laura*

Apollo is one cute puppy!!!! Your video was great.


----------



## walexk

mari said:


> Congratulations on the arrival of Apollo and the other Dichi goldens this summer! Our Kula is also from Harley x Pudge (born 9/2/11). Her coat is getting thicker by the day and we certainly do see the Harley in both her looks and actions.
> 
> I added a few new pictures here today. We have so many - it seems every minute she does something that's irresistibly adorable and we have to grab the camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a video of her playing in the sprinkler and garden hose.
> 
> We love our Dichi girl!


Very majestic picture. Just curious, how much does Kula weigh. Olivia is from the Brandie X Race litter a few weeks after Kula. She was born on Sept 24, 2011.


----------



## benschmit

Here are a few photos of Cash. He is a great puppy. He is learning something new everyday. He even has enough self control to play a little tug of war and release on command. Couldn't be any happier with him.


----------



## mari

Cash is a cutie as well. So FLUFFY!

Kula weighs about 56 lbs at almost 10 months. I think it is all muscle, as she is quite the powerful little girl when she wants to be! She has loved wading in shallow streams since she was a 10 week old, but it took us a while to find the right time and place for her to fully swim. Finally did the other day and she was a natural of course.


----------



## Lanna

*Gambler was my dogs Father.*



LadyCatDLR said:


> Hello Everyone! Words can't express how excited I was to find this thread!
> 
> My name is Diane. My husband Dave and I live in Algonquin, IL with our 3 kids. I work in Naperville at Tellabs!
> 
> We lost our beloved golden "Jake" (Amberac's Oh What a Face Jake) in January - and still miss him so much it hurts. He was an exceptional dog.
> 
> Through the wonders of the internet - we learned that Jake was Gambler's (Amberac Dichi Face the Odds) brother! We contacted Dick and Chris the next day and shared our story. We will be bringing home BOTH a new puppy AND his mom SHELBY in just a few weeks!
> 
> We are beyond excited to see our puppy grow up with his wonderful mom by his side. (Has anyone had the experience of raising a puppy with his mom?)
> 
> I promise to post pictures of Shelby and Puppy (Name not determined!) when they join our family. If there is a reunion - we are in!
> Looking forward to staying connected!
> Diane


 
Your dog was my dogs uncle. Gambler was my dog, Lexis dad. She is a wonderful, beautiful dog and any dog related to her I'm sure is a wonderful dog. I too lost a golden 9 years ago, 3 months before we got Lexi, these dogs deffinatly help fill the void. I think it's wonderful that you're going to get the mother as well. Good luck with your new babies!


----------



## LadyCatDLR

Greetings all Dichi Owners - New and Old!
It's been ages since I visited this site - and it has been so much fun looking at all of the puppy pictures and reminiscing about the excitement of bringing our puppy (and his mom) home with us. I am so excited for all of the families who are bring home new puppies. They are all magnificent! I will be eager to check in to see how your lifelong adventure progresses.
Oh my - how time flies! Our boy "Buehler" (Victor x Shelby) is now 2 1/2 and his mom "Shelby" is now 6 1/2. Every day brings new antics - along with more creative ways of showing their unconditional love!

Here are some recent photos:


----------



## walexk

LadyCatDLR said:


> Greetings all Dichi Owners - New and Old!
> It's been ages since I visited this site - and it has been so much fun looking at all of the puppy pictures and reminiscing about the excitement of bringing our puppy (and his mom) home with us. I am so excited for all of the families who are bring home new puppies. They are all magnificent! I will be eager to check in to see how your lifelong adventure progresses.
> Oh my - how time flies! Our boy "Buehler" (Victor x Shelby) is now 2 1/2 and his mom "Shelby" is now 6 1/2. Every day brings new antics - along with more creative ways of showing their unconditional love!
> 
> Here are some recent photos:


They are both beautiful. So glad that all has worked out well. Since we met in the park, I brought home Gable's full sister, Olivia. They are both wonderful. Gable is 2 1/2 and Olivia is 9 months. We definitely have our hands full. Maybe we could have a reunion sometime this summer.


----------



## benschmit

How are the new dichi pups (HarleyxPudge?) out there doing? Cash is doing so well. So many people ask what kind of dog he is. Even golden owners! He is just so handsome they don't recognize him as a golden in comparison to the more common field bred dogs around here in KS. Pretty funny actually.


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever

This may sound like a dumb question, but I've never heard of Dichi Goldens. What's the difference between them and other Goldens? Someone please educate me. : )


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I<3myGoldenRetriever said:


> This may sound like a dumb question, but I've never heard of Dichi Goldens. What's the difference between them and other Goldens? Someone please educate me. : )


It is just the name of a breeder who breeds beautiful goldens and there are lots of members who own them.


----------



## Maxnmurph

My Henry is from Harley x Pudge. He is fully crate trained and knows all his basic commands. He is the calmest pup I have ever had. He never chews or barks. He is just wonderful. He will be starting therapy dog training soon. He has never had any stomach ailments at all...never thrown up or runny poops. He eats well...he is up to 3 cups a day. He weighs 25 lbs. I too, am stopped everywhere I go with compliments. His coat is spectacular...shiny, soft, and fluffy...pure Dichi through and through. His personality is very submissive and loves my three year old daughter unconditionally. He tolerates her tight hugs and dress up sessions. I can't say enough about our Henry. He is pure pure pure GOLD!


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

I know that this is an old thread, but I wanted to bring it up again. Any current members out there with Dichi Goldens? 
My Honey is 11 years old. She is out of "Gambler" and "Abigail". 
I have just gotten on the waiting list for a upcoming male Dichi Golden.


----------



## magiclover

Aww what a sweet face. Congrats on your new one coming!

I have two Dichi goldens. Jazz is 4 and Maverick will be 2 next week. Magic was my first Dichi dog who passed away 2 years ago. We have been very happy with all of them.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Not sure why this thread died. There must be some new Dichi pups out there since last August. 

We have Bentley (Dichi Riding in Style, born Sep. 2011 form Molly and Chance). There are pictures of him all over the picture forum. 

He is just a gorgeous little ball of love. Just perfect.


----------



## akrein62

*Long time, No see*

I started this thread a while ago. :wave: Life has a way of getting in the way of these things, but it reminds me that I should post a new picture of Teddy. He's a great companion.

Andy


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

magiclover said:


> Aww what a sweet face. Congrats on your new one coming!
> 
> I have two Dichi goldens. Jazz is 4 and Maverick will be 2 next week. Magic was my first Dichi dog who passed away 2 years ago. We have been very happy with all of them.


Awesome! They are great dogs aren't they? Dick and Chris have been very helpful too. Can I see pictures please?


----------



## magiclover

The first photo is of my Rainbow sweetie Magic on a trip to the beach in Wales on her 10th birthday. That photo was taken when we lived in England. 

The other two are Jazz and Maverick. Jazz is a Stevie/Kona pairing and Maverick is from Tiffany/Harley. They are so much fun!


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

akrein62 said:


> I started this thread a while ago. :wave: Life has a way of getting in the way of these things, but it reminds me that I should post a new picture of Teddy. He's a great companion.
> 
> Andy



Please do post a new picture of Teddy, I would love to see it!


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

magiclover said:


> The first photo is of my Rainbow sweetie Magic on a trip to the beach in Wales on her 10th birthday. That photo was taken when we lived in England.
> 
> The other two are Jazz and Maverick. Jazz is a Stevie/Kona pairing and Maverick is from Tiffany/Harley. They are so much fun!


They are beautiful! Love the one of Magic in the water. Reminds me of my Honey with her white face and she loves swimming!

Jazz and Maverick are gorgeous!


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Not sure why this thread died. There must be some new Dichi pups out there since last August.
> 
> We have Bentley (Dichi Riding in Style, born Sep. 2011 form Molly and Chance). There are pictures of him all over the picture forum.
> 
> He is just a gorgeous little ball of love. Just perfect.



Bentley is very handsome! He looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Nally

I've seen Dichi recommended several times on this forum so I decided to contact them about puppies, but after reading through this thread it seems to me like the Dichi females have had more health problems than the males? (especially UTI/genital and knee issues) Is this true to anyone else? Just concerned because I'm planning on getting a female.


----------



## akrein62

I really can't comment on health problems with Dichi females, but my Teddy (a male) has had no serious health issues other than an occasional ear infection which isn't uncommon for floppy ear dogs.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

I also don't have a female, so I can't add anything there, but I think the important issue isn't whether Dichi's females have more problems than the males, but whether Dichi as a breeder has more problems than other breeders. Like a lot of people getting goldens, I did extensive research on breeders before selecting Dichi. I think Dick and Chris are among the most responsible breeders out there. They are extremely knowledgeable about the breed and are clearly dedicated to a responsible breeding program, not just because its good business or good for trophies and ribbons, but because they care so much about the breed. 

Any issues you've noticed on the board come from a tiny sampling - certainly not enough to conclude anything about your concern. Still, if you are concerned, I am sure that Dick and Chris will be happy to discuss it with you. 

Don't mean to sound like I'm pimping Dichi. I just think they are top-notch breeders and would not hesitate to get another golden from them.


----------



## rkcuff

magiclover said:


> The first photo is of my Rainbow sweetie Magic on a trip to the beach in Wales on her 10th birthday. That photo was taken when we lived in England.
> 
> The other two are Jazz and Maverick. Jazz is a Stevie/Kona pairing and Maverick is from Tiffany/Harley. They are so much fun!




I have not been on here for awhile, but love seeing this picture of your guys! Is Maverick the lighter colored of your two? I see a resemblance to Oliver with each, but slightly more with your lighter one.  I will try to post a recent pic of Ollie too. It's hard to believe they are two years old already!


----------



## magiclover

rkcuff said:


> I have not been on here for awhile, but love seeing this picture of your guys! Is Maverick the lighter colored of your two? I see a resemblance to Oliver with each, but slightly more with your lighter one.  I will try to post a recent pic of Ollie too. It's hard to believe they are two years old already!


Yes Maverick is the lighter one. I can't believe they are two either!


----------



## magiclover

Nally said:


> I've seen Dichi recommended several times on this forum so I decided to contact them about puppies, but after reading through this thread it seems to me like the Dichi females have had more health problems than the males? (especially UTI/genital and knee issues) Is this true to anyone else? Just concerned because I'm planning on getting a female.


I have had two females from Dichi. UTI issues are more common in female puppies due to the short urethra. That does improve as they age and does not mean that your female will get them. My first female was a healthy dog and lived to 11.5 which is a good age for a Golden. My second female did have TPLO surgery on her knee. She is a very active dog and most likely injured herself while playing. She is doing great now. Not a reflection on the breeder or being female. Good luck with your search!


----------



## LakeShoreDrive

LakeShoreDrive said:


> This is Dichi's A Taste of Bollinger (he goes by Bolly) at 4 months. Page x Chance. Whelped May 5, 2010 and came home with us on June 22. He is a beautiful pup and very mild mannered. A real show stopper on walks and at the farmer's market. Everyone wants to stop and pet him. I know this is true for ALL golden's ;-)


Does anyone else have a leash-aggressive and/or territory-aggressive golden from Dichi? Ours is just over 3 years and is quite so. Page x Chance.


----------



## baronandxander

Since this thread seems to still be alive - We will be receving 2 Dichi Goldens the week of September 9. One girl and one boy from Chance and Joy. I must say that all of the Dichi's on GRF are stunning. 

Girl - Dichi Xander the Great Golden Bombshell "Xander"
Boy - Dichi Baron Manfred Albrecht Friherr Von Richthofen "Baron"


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

baronandxander said:


> Since this thread seems to still be alive - We will be receving 2 Dichi Goldens the week of September 9. One girl and one boy from Chance and Joy. I must say that all of the Dichi's on GRF are stunning.
> 
> Girl - Dichi Xander the Great Golden Bombshell "Xander"
> Boy - Dichi Baron Manfred Albrecht Friherr Von Richthofen "Baron"



I am jealous!!!! 2 golden puppies! That's heaven. And I love the names. Make sure you post lots of pictures!

Our boy is from Chance and he is fabulous, although I don't think Dichi has any "bad" dogs.


----------



## baronandxander

*Pictures of Chance and Joy Puppies - One Day Old*

Chris sent me these pictures over the weekend - not sure who is who yet.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Oh that brings back memories!

Here's my favorite shot from our visit to Dichi when the litter was 5 weeks old. We've always wondered which one is Bentley, but we gave up trying to figure it out.


----------



## LadyCatDLR

Awwwhh! Those pictures of Dichi puppies brought back so many wonderful memories. So happy to see posts and pictures from new and old Dichi families.

I haven't posted in quite a while so I thought I would share some recent photos of Shelby and her son Buehler. These were taken at my parent’s home on Lake Wisconsin – just down the river from Dichi.

I can't believe how time has flown by. Buehler is now 3 years old and Shelby will be turning 8 this fall. They are both beloved members of the family and enjoy their pampered life.


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

baronandxander said:


> Chris sent me these pictures over the weekend - not sure who is who yet.



They are so adorable! 
Those pictures are making me jealous too. I am on the waiting the list for a male puppy from Dichi. I can't wait until Chris is sending me pictures like this!!


----------



## Csmile3

Hi, glad I searched on this and found this thread. Love the pics so much! We're getting a little girl pup from HarleyxPudge in the beginning of Sept- we can't wait!!!


----------



## Csmile3

Oh by the way I read somewhere about someone being concerned about knees and injury with females. However I just wanted to add that in my 3 sweet pups that have passed to doggie heaven- one was a golden girl and always healthy, one was a chocolate lab boy who ripped his acl and needed TPLO surgery when he was 4, and the other was a golden/lab mix boy who also had a acl injury. The lab was overweight and I quickly remedied that and kept him in a good range for him the rest of his life and he did fine until we lost him at 10 3/4 years old. The lab golden was a very high energy and active boy who got hurt while fetching as a 11yr old pup already having a terminal diagnosis which may or may not have contributed to his injury. The larger breeds have that chance of knee issues but I wouldn't say it's due to a breeder or a gender. A lot of lifestyle is part of it, weight, and just natural injury possibility- like a person tearing a muscle.


----------



## Csmile3

These are the pics Chris sent us of the pups in our litter at 6 days old. So tiny!! The next 3 weeks can't go fast enough. I'll put more pics up if I get them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxnmurph

I have Dichi King Henry the First from HarleyXPudge born April 2012. He is now just over a year old. He is taking his Therapy Dog certification on September 21st. He is the smartest and most beautiful Golden I have ever seen. I am literally stopped everywhere I go with comments about his beauty. Here is a photo of our Henry at 8 weeks. You will not be disappointed. They are wonderful, magical, beautful, loving and caring "animals". Dick and Chris are making the world a better place by their efforts to breed a TRUE golden.


----------



## Csmile3

What a cutie! Time is sure ticking by slow. Pickup day can not come fast enough!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Csmile3

Got more pics from Chris and Dick today. They're 5 1/2 weeks old now. The bottom one is our girl!


























Pickup day cannot come fast enough!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Csmile3

Yay, we got our little HarleyxPudge girl today!!!! She's adorable and so sweet!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxnmurph

Shes beautiful...what is her name?


----------



## baronandxander

*Double The Trouble!! But we are lovin every minute of it!*

Sorry for the delay but we received the puppies on Tuesday and things have been a little hectic.


----------



## Csmile3

They're so cute!! Bet they love being together. I'm having fun with one- 2 has got to be a blast!
As for our girl, it's amazing how fast they grow and change. We ended up naming her Daisy after a house vote. I'm thinking Daisy Mae. Look at the change in her- at 5 weeks, 7 weeks, then 8 weeks. She's a ton of fun and fits right in to our family.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## walexk

*New picture of Gable*

I have not been on for awhile but thought I would post a picture of Gable at his new home. He is such a good boy and really settling in. Of course, how can you blame him with two acres to run on. And his sister, Olivia loves running with him.


----------



## magiclover

Gable you look so happy!
:wavey:


----------



## Maxnmurph

My 18 month old Henry (a.k.a. Dichi King Henry the First) has passed his Therapy Dog International certification. I am so extrememly proud of his accomplishment at such a young age. Dichi Goldens have so much love to give, I cant wait to start sharing him with those who need him


----------



## 1stGold13

Maxnmurph said:


> My 18 month old Henry (a.k.a. Dichi King Henry the First) has passed his Therapy Dog International certification. I am so extrememly proud of his accomplishment at such a young age. Dichi Goldens have so much love to give, I cant wait to start sharing him with those who need him


Sorry I caught this post very late, what a great accomplishment. Congratulations


----------



## 1stGold13

Another Dichi on the ride home


----------



## 1stGold13




----------



## Champ

What a beautiful group of goldens. Wish they were closer to us for one day when I'm ready for another golden, but we're all the way here on the west coast.


----------



## pb2b

Looks like it was a rough ride home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13

pb2b said:


> Looks like it was a rough ride home
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, clearly she was troubled and nervous


----------



## magiclover

She is precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

So cute, 1stGold13! Brings back memories. I love them when they are in the little fuzzy stage. Cherish it...they grow up so fast.


----------



## silental

Too cute! Our Dichi girl, Lucy (Harley x Tiffany) will be 3 on 6/24/14. Our third one from Chris and Dick. Gotta love 'em!!!


----------



## Maxnmurph

*Dichi King Henry The First*

..........


----------



## 1stGold13

Maxnmurph said:


> ..........


Did you post a photo or link? I can't see it


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Have there really been no Dichi puppies on the board in the last 6 months? 

Post 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## 1stGold13

Where's my siblings? I should have 5 sisters and 6 brothers around here somewhere from my litter.


----------



## pb2b

Henry boy!


----------



## 1stGold13

Just a little bump up to show a recent pic, the first year has flown by!


----------



## SashaK

m1ke2006 said:


> I am also getting my first male Dichi golden in June from Harley x Pudge.
> 
> How was your visit to Dichi today? I am very excited to visit the litter on Thursday!


Hello. New member here. Wondering if you or anyone who has a Dichi Golden born on 4/22/12 has pictures of the litter that your puppy was from. We have Sasha from the same litter. Dick wanted to breed her but I guess she didn't pan out so we adopted her at 7 months. 

Please share pictures of the litter if you have them.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Husky54

This is one of my first posts, but here's a bunch of pictures of Odin from the Boomer x Cricket litter born on Aug 10, 2014!

Growing up Odin! - Album on Imgur

Any other Boomer x Cricket pups out there?


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Husky54 said:


> This is one of my first posts, but here's a bunch of pictures of Odin from the Boomer x Cricket litter born on Aug 10, 2014!
> 
> Growing up Odin! - Album on Imgur
> 
> Any other Boomer x Cricket pups out there?



What an adorable little boy! He looks like he has a great life!


----------



## Husky54

Mr. Bojangles said:


> What an adorable little boy! He looks like he has a great life!


I do spoil him rotten, after all!


----------



## silental

Beautiful puppy your Odin. Totally looks like our Lucy (Harley x Tiffany born 6/24/11.)


----------



## Smarkle

I thought I'd add Thor here. He was born 8/22/15 from (Harley x Macy). We are so in love!


----------



## Karen519

*Thor*

Thor is just adorable!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Smarkle said:


> I thought I'd add Thor here. He was born 8/22/15 from (Harley x Macy). We are so in love!



So cute! Love the name....I assume he'll grow into it!


----------



## silental

Congrats on Thor!!! 

Dichi Goldens are great! My avatar is Samantha (Surfurr x Amber female) now at the Rainbow Bridge. We have now have Lucy...a Harley x Tiffany female born 6/24/11. :wavey:


----------



## akrein62

*Teddy wanted to say Hello to everyone *

It'seems been a while since Teddy said "Hello"


----------



## Augusto

Looking to connect with any Dichi goldens born first of year 2016.


----------



## walterj3

Sorry, Augusto, that it doesn't seem like you're able to connect with any recent Dichi puppy families. I wish I had found this link a number of years ago. We have, correction--had, two Dichi Goldens. Lexus is out of Chance and Breezie (2004) and Allie was from Gambler and Moxie (2007). Allie was one of the ALL GIRLS litter and I often hoped to meet any of her 7 sisters. We lost her recently to a hemangiosarcoma. Super sudden loss. It would also be fun to talk with any of Lexie's 12 siblings' families, too.

Thanks!

(Photo of Lexus at age 12, below)


----------



## 3Barks

Smarkle, do you have any pictures of what Thor looks like now? I'm picking up a Harley x Macy pup in January from Dichi!


----------



## kaysy

Hi
Did you end up with Shelby? If so, I'd like to chat. We had Marty dog 7-8-09 sent to the bridge 7/31/17...hemangiosarcoma


----------



## ggdenny

Our Connor, born to Dancer in November 2008, has episodes of acid reflux. Any other Dichi Goldens experiencing acid reflux?


----------



## Jennifer

Teddy (8 years old) has had what we believe to be acid reflux most of his life. We call them his gulping/gagging episodes. I don't know if it has anything to do with how fast he eats (even though he has a slow feeder bowl), but his episodes will sometime last off and on for a day or two...unfortunately his means to dealing with it is by pulling out and eating his tail fur if we aren't around to stop him.

We will give him a Pepcid to try and help...also rubbing under his chin/neck seems to comfort him, but what usually ends up happening is that he will slowly stop having the panic and gulping episodes and about 2 to 3 days later throw up a big furball. ? 

What are Connor's symptoms?


----------



## Jennifer

kaysy said:


> Hi
> Did you end up with Shelby? If so, I'd like to chat. We had Marty dog 7-8-09 sent to the bridge 7/31/17...hemangiosarcoma


I'm so so sorry to hear about Marty. :crying:


----------



## ggdenny

Jennifer said:


> Teddy (8 years old) has had what we believe to be acid reflux most of his life. We call them his gulping/gagging episodes. I don't know if it has anything to do with how fast he eats (even though he has a slow feeder bowl), but his episodes will sometime last off and on for a day or two...unfortunately his means to dealing with it is by pulling out and eating his tail fur if we aren't around to stop him.
> 
> We will give him a Pepcid to try and help...also rubbing under his chin/neck seems to comfort him, but what usually ends up happening is that he will slowly stop having the panic and gulping episodes and about 2 to 3 days later throw up a big furball. &#55357;&#56883;
> 
> What are Connor's symptoms?


When he gets acid reflux he becomes very anxious - jumps on us and wants to be held. He coughs and gags frequently and he won't settle down. We and his vet think the acid in his esophagus causes discomfort and maybe even nausea. To help him he gets a Famotidine (Pepcid) tablet twice a day and we feed him smalls amounts of low fat food several times a day. The instances aren't all that frequent - December 2016 and just weeks ago on August 13. We think that the incident this past Friday may have been caused by a small piece of twig stuck in his esophagus because when he regurgitated some of his food there was a lot of foam and the twig was in the mix. Luckily when he gets reflux we have a few things we can do to help him: mucositis to coat and soothe his throat, more Famotidine (Pepcid) to cut the acid level, Tramadol to her with pain and Ondansetron for nausea. It's nice to have a protocol when it happens but I would really love to prevent these attacks altogether.

That's why I was curious if any other Dichi doggies have a history of acid reflux and what, if anything, helped.


----------



## samaustin

walterj3 said:


> Sorry, Augusto, that it doesn't seem like you're able to connect with any recent Dichi puppy families. I wish I had found this link a number of years ago. We have, correction--had, two Dichi Goldens. Lexus is out of Chance and Breezie (2004) and Allie was from Gambler and Moxie (2007). Allie was one of the ALL GIRLS litter and I often hoped to meet any of her 7 sisters. We lost her recently to a hemangiosarcoma. Super sudden loss. It would also be fun to talk with any of Lexie's 12 siblings' families, too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Photo of Lexus at age 12, below)


walterj3 Our Dichi is Sam, also from Gambler and Moxie (2007). We picked him up exactly 11 years ago. Hope you can share some pictures.

John & Sue


----------



## akrein62

*Checking in after a long time*

It's fun to see that this thread is still going since I started it February 2009. I haven't visited in quite a while, until a post showed up in my email today.

Sadly, Teddy went to the bridge January 31, 2017. Hemangiosarcoma. It's been almost 2 years and I still miss him every day.

This picture was taken a few months before he passed.

Peace.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Very sorry for your loss of Teddy, he was beautiful.


----------



## cwag

I am so sorry. He really was a beauty.


----------



## Bailey18

This is a beautiful pup!


----------



## msfarm1

My Gabriel (Dichi's Midnight Guardian Angel) was born on 7/13/10. He was out of Victor and Molly. He was my most excellent Service Dog. I lost him on 5/8/18 to hemangiosarcoma. He was only 7 years old. I would have rather spent a short lifetime with Gabriel rather than a longer lifetime with another Golden. He had a huge personality and was a favorite with all my caregivers. Some of my doctors and nurses were actually in tears when I came without him. I miss him daily even though I have started with a new Golden puppy (Raphael) in prep for Service Dog Training. Unfortunately my new pup is not a Dichi pup just due to timing. We tell the new pup about Gabriel and that he has very big paws to fill!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Been a while since I checked in on this thread. Love seeing all the Dichi pups and so heartbroken to hear about the ones we've lost. 

Our Bentley (from Molly x Chance) is 7.5 years old and doing great. His most recent portrait is attached. We also have a soon-to-be 5 year old girl from a Florida breeder.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Hello Dichi family. Just catching up. I have not been on this forum for a very long time. We have been blessed with three Dichi pups over the last 13 years. Mellie girl (Victor x Dancer) passed away at age 12 in the Spring of 2019. Gracie girl (Victor x Paige) passed away a few weeks ago, just before Christmas. We now have Cooper (Boomer x Cookie) who is almost 1 1/2 years old and are expecting another Dichi pup next month from the Boo x Peggy litter so Cooper will have a sister soon. We have experienced so much joy with our Goldens. Grateful for this sweet life with them xoxo


----------



## ggdenny

I’m sorry you lost your girls. Wha did they pass away from?


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

*LITTLE DOGS RHAPSODY IN THE NIGHT
By Mary Oliver

He puts his cheek against mine
and makes small, expressive sounds.
And when I'm awake, or awake enough
he turns upside down, his four paws in the air
and his eyes dark and fervent.
Tell me you love me, he says. Tell me again.
Could there be a sweeter arrangement?
Over and over he gets to ask it.
I get to tell. *


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

Mr. Bojangles said:


> What an adorable little boy! He looks like he has a great life!


He is a sweetheart. We really enjoy his company.


----------



## ggdenny

I am so sorry. I love my boys so much and just want them to live long, healthy lives.


----------



## magiclover

Gretchen I knew from FB about Grace's passing. Really excited to hear about your upcoming Dichi addition! 

Chris O


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

magiclover said:


> Gretchen I knew from FB about Grace's passing. Really excited to hear about your upcoming Dichi addition!
> 
> Chris O


Hi Chris. I follow you on FB too! Grace was a difficult loss because she was Lauren's best friend - and yet we had all our pups until they were 12. We knew the time would come with them so close in age. I have been preparing for our new pup's arrival at the end of February. Lauren picked her name out. We are going to name her Lily xoxo


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

ggdenny said:


> I am so sorry. I love my boys so much and just want them to live long, healthy lives.





Rhapsody in Gold said:


> He is a sweetheart. We really enjoy his company.





ggdenny said:


> I am so sorry. I love my boys so much and just want them to live long, healthy lives.


Our pups were healthy all of their young lives. We had them until they were 12 and were so blessed. The health of every living being begins to fail in one way or the other at the end of life. We knew the day would come, and we knew it would be heartbreaking - wouldn't change a thing for the love and joy they brought to our lives.


----------



## magiclover

Love the name! I will watch for pictures on Facebook!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

magiclover said:


> Love the name! I will watch for pictures on Facebook!


Yes, I follow your photos of Maverick and Laker. I still cannot figure out how you trained them to stand on their hind legs in the lake or lay on a float in the water so nicely. I'm back on the forum to re-learn a few things about grooming, and puppy life!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

I know it's a longshot, but I am curious if anyone on the forum has or had a dog from Dichi's September 7, 2011 litter from Molly and Chance.

I had one of the puppies (Bentley) and he just passed away. I was curious how the rest of the litter was doing.


----------

